#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Intergraph Plant Design System 8

## bajwa75

I have found these links and are for information please,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

rar pass: tahseen_bajwa_1982@icad.serfpt.comSee More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## RAAbro

Thank You Bajwa for your post.
Thank you for supporting the forum in excellent way.

----------


## cybersoul

Well as far as i know this PDS 8.0 is not *****ed , if its the same version found on p2p.Any way i hope it contains ***** :-)
Thanks for your Contribution.

Plz provide Password for archive if u know.

----------


## danieljk

Hi Buddy..Password Pls...

----------


## lucas

Please password

----------


## cybersoul

Obviously He dont know !
I have downloaded this version from Emule.IT doesnt work.Not *****ed yet.So no use Downloading it.If somebody got earlier version he can share it.

----------


## winger2james

> Obviously He dont know !
> I have downloaded this version from Emule.IT doesnt work.Not *****ed yet.So no use Downloading it.If somebody got earlier version he can share it.



But what is the password

----------


## cybersoul

I dont know ! , no body  knows , the guy who posted it should Help u.

----------


## bajwa75

This software I purchaesd from some one and after payment to that person, he will give me pass, so please wait upto I will arrange the money to pay,
I am doing this for the favour of all peoples that can not affoard, and avaluate the softwares, mostly students.

----------


## bajwa75

This software I purchaesd from some one and after payment to that person, he will give me pass, so please wait upto I will arrange the money to pay,
I am doing this for the favour of all peoples that can not affoard, and avaluate the softwares, mostly students.

If any can share following will help to get easily rar pass;
ParaMarine,Bocad 21.0,Ingenious ProDyn,SESAM 2007,DNV PHAST 7.1,OrcinaSuite 9.2,Vulcan3D 7.5

Before giving any remarks, please think, this is a free forum.

----------


## winger2james

Dear Bajwa,
Really a excellent dedication towards the forum.
As you said it is free forum people will obviously express there free opinion. 
& I understand, sometimes it hurts. 
Even I got wild with such a comment from one of the user. 
I understand your intent, it was to help, but you may understand that people are really impatient, I think while posting the links, you should have mentioned, password will be updated shortly, which would have avoided such nasty remark. 
The person who has told that he got it on EMULE, then he should posted it on forum, rather than just saying that this file was located on EMULE, 
I give fuuull credit to you for the post and I m waiting for the password. 
Request to all, please do not discourage any users from posting, by giving some unwanted comments, If dont like leave it or try to get the password if you can. 
Thanks

----------


## cybersoul

hm.
No use posting That software which i downloaded from Emule here coz its not working and without *****.I dont want to waste your time posting Trial versions or other Un*****ed softwares.Ill try this one as well when he post the Password may be its working ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## netspyking

Hi friends ,

I know these trader (exchanger) guys waste your time ,

These is Intergraph PDS 8.0 (2CD) without ***** and serial number ,

If like you can download :

hxxp://rapidshare.com/files/119460586/I-PDS8SE.rar.html
hxxp://rapidshare.com/files/119466500/I-PDS8SE.r00.html
hxxp://rapidshare.com/files/119670076/I-PDS8SE.r01.html


hxxp://rapidshare.com/files/119686289/I-PDS8SE.r02.html
hxxp://rapidshare.com/files/119688005/I-PDS8SE.r03.html
the password is: maner-for-lavteam

If anyone find ***** or Serial Number , please share , Thanks (shokran) :Wink: See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## bajwa75

Thanks netspyking, but once see this post

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

A lot of thanks again.
{Life is for love sharing}

----------


## bajwa75

rar Pass:tahseen_bajwa_1982@icad.serfpt.com

----------


## winger2james

Thanks once again.

----------


## winger2james

SP License manager version 8 is also required for installation of this soft. 
Apart from this ***** for the same will be required for proper working of PDS8
Without this, the setup files are of no use, 
PDS requires MSJ and Oracle also. They are part of PDS package
Please request the trader for the same.
Thanks

----------


## danieljk

Yes..Winger..I agree wid u.. You should have a SPLM V8 and a working license key(not the Instalation Sr. Key) to run this software. but also , u should have the Oracle ver. 9 or ahead(preferrably) and also Micrstation J to run this PDS software.Note that the PDS settup is a bit complicated process for a new guy  wanting to work on this software.
I will try to get the setup procedure for u guys from somewhere. 

There was some videos posted on the website **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] reg. PDS project creation in a zipped file. Try to search on this website with keywaord as PDS or project creation... Hopefully u should get it.

----------


## winger2james

Please upload the working license key for SPLM 8 or ***** for the same
Thanks

----------


## danieljk

Hi Guys,
Chk this link to download the PDS Project Creation videos. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

if someone has the sr. key, kindly upload. could not find any ***** or sr. no. so far.

----------


## RAAbro

Dear Bajwa
Today I surfed the forum and foun that people are impatient and unthankful. If this is really a shared forum than people also put some effort to find the ***** or lok for missing part----and contribute to the forum genuinely. Please donot loose the heart---keep it up in a professional way.

RAAbro
KSA

----------


## RAAbro

Dear Friends
Here is the ***** for chemcad 6.0.1. This works on v5.6.1 also.
RAAbro
Ksa

----------


## winger2james

Some body please post the ***** for Smart plant license manager 8 or 9
Thanks

----------


## winger2james

> This software I purchaesd from some one and after payment to that person, he will give me pass, so please wait upto I will arrange the money to pay,
> I am doing this for the favour of all peoples that can not affoard, and avaluate the softwares, mostly students.
> 
> If any can share following will help to get easily rar pass;
> ParaMarine,Bocad 21.0,Ingenious ProDyn,SESAM 2007,DNV PHAST 7.1,OrcinaSuite 9.2,Vulcan3D 7.5
> 
> Before giving any remarks, please think, this is a free forum.



Hi Bajwa, 
Even after paying and obtaining the password, if sw is not working, no use at all of the post, please be after the some one and try to get the Install instruction as well as ***** for making this soft work, 
Sorry for being impatient. Hope U understand
Thanks for the good work :Smile:

----------


## danieljk

Hi Parvaz, can u share this PDS 7 ***** wid us..I can provide u wid procedure abt how to ***** it..

See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## cybersoul

and also Share PDS 7.0  :Smile:  .It would be useful

----------


## winger2james

> Please wait few days. My connection is very slow.



Parvaz
Installation is made simple follow this steps.

for ver 7
1. Install oracle 8i 
2. Install microstation and ***** for the same
3. Install pds from setup.exe select all module
4. Install RIS server for oracle 
5. Install batch manager(Select the folder as C or D:\win32app\ntbatch and not progam files as perl used will not allow spaces in the name of folder. This applies to all installs. 
6. Finally installation of the *****. 
Goto Start-> Run -> type services.msc click ok
New window will open,
Goto PDLICE, double click on it
and stop the service
and now replace the pdlice file available in %win32app\pdlice\bin folder
then restart the service the same way you stopped it.
Hope this post will be helpful

----------


## dynamit

ne help to install the download, it gives a msg that software key cant b opened??

----------


## tba1234

Thak you

----------


## arifkhatri34

ra password :  tahseen_bajwa_1982@icad.serfpt.com
This is what you all are looking for? i just installed this using these password.
But i am very new to pds can any one help me with what exactly i have to do?

----------


## waseem iqbal

salam 
plz download CADWORX i extremely need it

----------


## annes878

i need microstation j software please help me

----------


## niravg

the password is rawhi01920408

----------


## venkateshs_g

Thanks

----------


## yanardag

Hi,
can anyone help me... I cant install it. 
I am a PDMS user but I want to learn PDS.
but i cant install it. 

Microstation J is needed and and and...  
I need more howto for the intallation.

thx

----------


## cybersoul

no use...its without ***** .

----------


## yanardag

why it is online for everyone ? when it is not possible to install and use it.


In there is a serial and a ****** !!! WHY ? 
can anyone tell me please what is igraph.cod ???
and where to find it ?

can anyone upload a microstation J (with ***** or serial)
PLEASE helpSee More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## yanardag

Hi,

our friend tahseen_bajwa_1982@icad.serfpt.com 
has uploaded the following programm :

MicroStation J v07.01.05.03
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
pass: bentley_msj 

thank you for your efforts. 

But still i have the problem to install pds. Can anyone 
tell or send me a pn with instructions how to.

OK tahseen where are youuuuu  :Big Grin:

----------


## shankargee

thanq very much

----------


## vadivel415

thank u

----------


## yanardag

Selam,
can anybody upload smart plant license manager plz
best regards
yanardag

----------


## chatree

no have password,how to extract rar.

----------


## yanardag

the password is :

tahseen_bajwa_1982@icad.serfpt.com

----------


## senthil007

Hi please tell me the password to open......... Please







> i have found these links and are for information please,
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...

----------


## ghjkop

Please share ***** for PDS 8.0

----------


## integra

> Please share ***** for PDS 8.0




indeed we need a ***** for pds 8.0 , but i will be more than satifisfied if somebody could give me a link for integraph PDS 7.1 or 7.2 with ***** included . thanks!.

----------


## ebe

Hello bajwa75!

Good day.

Do you have a set of procedure on HOW TO INSTALL the PDS 8.0? If so, please share it with us. Thanks a lot! Your a kindhearted guy.


ebe

----------


## ghjkop

Please share a link for integraph PDS 7.1 or 7.2 with ***** included . thanks!.

----------


## jitheshvenu

What is the user name



the password is: maner-for-lavteam

If anyone find ***** or Serial Number , please share , Thanks (shokran) :Wink: [/QUOTE]See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## maner

Hi

I have serial for to install and license
and pds.cmd file. (It not works in my PC)

Please make ***** for to install and work in any PC

you can get it from here:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Password: maner-for-www.egpet.net

well is all

Best Regards,

Maner

----------


## ghjkop

Who installed,is it woking?

----------


## integra

> Hi
> 
> I have serial for to install and license
> and pds.cmd file. (It not works in my PC)
> 
> Please make ***** for to install and work in any PC
> 
> you can get it from here:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...




this is great. how does this works? any installation procedure?

----------


## danieljk

Hi, the sr. no. is ok. But can someone explain how to use the file servlic.dat???
Intergraph's SPLM does not have any file with such a name.. Pls someone tell how this works...???

----------


## annes878

hello guys,
i install pds8.0
but while i opening it , the following error report is occur....

proj_file alias does not contain a directory path


so please any one know the procedure to solve ? reply to my post

----------


## danieljk

Hi, do u have the lic. key to run the software?? also , u cant run PDS just like dat.. copy the pds.cmd file from c:\win32app\ingr\pdshell  folder to a new folder say d:\test\project. then go to Programs-PSShell--PDS Configure ; browse to the pds.cmd file in ur d:\test\project folder. in the same window , click on modify-for PROJ_FILE specify location as d:\test\project\\  and Proj_ADDR will be ur machine name. Click on continue and then OK to close the window. In Oracle create the following users pd_test, dd_test, ra_test, ru_test, ee_test, re_test. (NOTE: the oracle user names has the PDS project name as suffix, in this case we r considering it as "test") Modify the roles of these users to give them following rls. Connect, DBA and Resourse. Now go to Start-Programs-PDshell-Express Project Creation. This wil start the process of ur PDS Project creation. again note that there are many other things to do before u successfuly run the PDS software.

----------


## annes878

Thanks daniel

----------


## annes878

But please tell me clearly.....all the step

----------


## annes878

By ur method
following error occur

53-the network path was not found
error                  mounting
remote name= \\annes\d:\test;
localname=h:
Remote path = d:\test\project\\

----------


## danieljk

in which step r u getting this error? Before we start, have u installed Microstation V7. Our friends have posted the links to download it in this forum. Install Oracle 9 or 10 whichever u have. I found some snapshots to create PDS project but I dont have any Rapidshare or Megaupload account. to upload it..

----------


## ghjkop

Who can tell me how to install,write a notes step by step,thx!

----------


## danieljk

my friend, its totally of NO USE if u dont have the License key to run this software. 


U can carry out the s/w installation with the sr. key posted on this forum or given in the Rapidshre or other links. U either need to have a License key that can make the PDS software run or either a ***** for the licensing program i.e. SPLM.See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## jitheshvenu

Anybody got intergraph's smartplant instrumentation?

----------


## annes878

i install all software like microj ,splm,and orcle. but i do not know the produce

----------


## annes878

daniel..
send ur email id....... and in which website u take that procedure for installition

----------


## annes878

tell step by step

----------


## maner

Hi

I posted original files (serial and another's files)
it not is a *****.

I posted these files, for help to *****er

license file is like example (it only works in PC authorized)

please, I know that many people to know make ***** (not say that are all)
and many good *****er check this site like reference.

some files need to be modified for that accept this license
then for this reason I need help.

no only me, for all. (This is reason for share)

Well is all

Maner

----------


## cybersoul

thanks for ur effort i hope somebody will ***** it :-)

----------


## danieljk

give me 1-2 days.. I ask my frnd to upload and share the link wid u all.dat is for PDS project creation..

----------


## danieljk

Hi Annes878, u said u have installed SPLM also. Do u have teh license key or ***** for it? only then u wil be able to do further setup and also to enable u to work in this software. Pla make sure u have installed Intergraph Batch Manager and RIS server component from the downloaded setup files. Install RISORADS05.07 if u have Oracle 9i, Install RISORADS 06 version if u have Oracle 10G.

----------


## annes878

SmartPlant License Manager version 09.00.03.00 

key 00000086400093 or u asking pdf file danie........

----------


## annes878

daniel i install orcle 8i

----------


## danieljk

hey..m not askin abt the PDF files my friend. Those are just terms and conditions or License agreement. After u install PDS and other pre-requisite softwares wid ur sr. key., u need to get a license key that u put in the  Intergraph SPLM. The problem here is that PDS 8 requres SPLM 9 and above and this SPLM version does not support loading of Client or Demo key. If u chk in the SPLM program, u wil see that the option to load Client Key is disabled. SO now we basicaaly need someone to ***** the file pdlice.exe from the folder c:\win32app\ingr\splm\bin so that PDS 8 wont ask u fr any license. and runs smoothly.  :Smile:  

Ok..Annes, now that u have installed Oracle 8.0 , create a tablespace and assign some memory say 500 MB to it. Then  go to Security-Users and create PD_test, dd_test, ra_test, ru_test,ee_test,re_test (test would be ur project name , it can b any name which u want for ur PDS project) 
I wil also try to see if i can upload the procedure on some website.

----------


## integra

i have microstation J, and Oracle 8.0 . do i also need SPLM ???

See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## ghjkop

Who has the PDS 7.0's PDISOGEN install NO.?
please share, thak you

----------


## yanardag

> i have microstation J, and Oracle 8.0 . do i also need SPLM ???



It is not possible to run 8.0 ! you need a ***** or another version
7.1 or 7.2 *****ed.

best regards
yanardag

----------


## integra

> It is not possible to run 8.0 ! you need a ***** or another version
> 7.1 or 7.2 *****ed.
> 
> best regards
> yanardag



alright then. i truly apreciate your help yanardag.  i have microstation J. and oracle. does anybody know where i can find 7.1 or 7.2 version of PDS already 
with ***** ?. thanks in advance.

----------


## annes878

danie...send snapshots u have to my email id      annes877@gmail.com.please

----------


## annes878

danie....send procedure to my email id:annes877@gmail.com   
tell me how to connect database using RIS
if the plice.exe is available in bin means it will work  .AND u do not have any file like plice in ur bin folder

----------


## danieljk

Hi..I wil do it soon.. Reg connecting to RIS. First check u have installed proper version of RIS server. Go to Start-Programs-RIS05.07-start RIS Schema Manager 
Now we wil create a blank schemas file which PDS uses to interact with Oracle database.
In RIS Schema Manager  window, click on Schema File option. another winow Schema File will pop up. In this  first click on Show Schema file Location option. u may not see any path to schema file as u r doing it first time. Now click on Locate Schema file option.

With the Local tab selected in the first filed , type  d:\test\project\schemas
and click Apply button.(make sure u have already created the folders d:\test\project)
This will create a Blank "schemas" file in folder d:\test\project.
Then click on Checksum Schemas File option. This will create schemas.lck file in d:\test\project folder.


Then Install and configure Intergraph Batch Manager. While installing make sure to change the Installtion directory to c:\win32app\ingr\NTBatch  If u dont ur s/w wont work properly.

Now go to Start--Programs--Intergraph Batch Services--Intergraph Batch Manager

in the top menu bar go to Server--Connect to.. 
Then in the pop-up window Specify ur machine name in the field Server and click OK.
No wu wil see ur machine name at left hand side in Batch Manager program. Selct the machine name Right click and choose Account mapping option.


In the Account Mapping window do following. under Map From Account for Domain/Host and User , type  * symbol in both field. 
In the Map To Account , select your machine/computer name from the Domain/Host dropdown menu. for the User value , type the usrname with wich u login onto ur computer.  Then click on Add. Then it will asyk u do u want to continue. Say yes. Then type ur computer login password twice in the next winow. Make sure u type correct password both times to avoid any problems later. then click OK and close the Intergraph Batch Manager.

Annes,

reg. connecting Oracle to RIS , that is done wen u actually create the PDS project. Have u created the 6 schema users (pd_test, dd_test, ra_test, ru_test, ee_test, re_test)  in Oracle and also granted them the roles (Connect, DBA and resource resp. with Admin option selected) 

Next U r saying that pdlice.exe is available in the dir. but that wont help u..Do u have a *****ed pdlice.exe file???

----------


## annes878

> Hi..I wil do it soon.. Reg connecting to RIS. First check u have installed proper version of RIS server. Go to Start-Programs-RIS05.07-start RIS Schema Manager 
> Now we wil create a blank schemas file which PDS uses to interact with Oracle database.
> In RIS Schema Manager  window, click on Schema File option. another winow Schema File will pop up. In this  first click on Show Schema file Location option. u may not see any path to schema file as u r doing it first time. Now click on Locate Schema file option.
> 
> With the Local tab selected in the first filed , type  d:\test\project\schemas
> and click Apply button.(make sure u have already created the folders d:\test\project)
> This will create a Blank "schemas" file in folder d:\test\project.
> Then click on Checksum Schemas File option. This will create schemas.lck file in d:\test\project folder.
> 
> ...



thanx.... did u send send mail to me

----------


## annes878

> Hi..I wil do it soon.. Reg connecting to RIS. First check u have installed proper version of RIS server. Go to Start-Programs-RIS05.07-start RIS Schema Manager 
> Now we wil create a blank schemas file which PDS uses to interact with Oracle database.
> In RIS Schema Manager  window, click on Schema File option. another winow Schema File will pop up. In this  first click on Show Schema file Location option. u may not see any path to schema file as u r doing it first time. Now click on Locate Schema file option.
> 
> With the Local tab selected in the first filed , type  d:\test\project\schemas
> and click Apply button.(make sure u have already created the folders d:\test\project)
> This will create a Blank "schemas" file in folder d:\test\project.
> Then click on Checksum Schemas File option. This will create schemas.lck file in d:\test\project folder.
> 
> ...



thanx.... did u send send mail to me

----------


## annes878

hi.......ya i wants pds 7.3 ragul ......i m also in chennai

----------


## jibran42

hello friends

link to download ceaserII 5.1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

but i have no rar password
i shall post it the moment i get
if some one of u have kindly share

----------


## ghjkop

> i have plice.exe *****  for pds 7.3. did u want it danie.......



Please share it,thanks.
my e-mail: tutu90@tom.com

----------


## kimppong

Hi...annes878
Please share it...PDS 7.3 *****.....or pdlice.exe ***** file...please... 


Thank youSee More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## kimppong

> i have plice.exe *****  for pds 7.3. did u want it danie.......



Hi...Please share it...PDS 7.3 ..pdlice.exe ***** file...

----------


## rajwadi

Dear annes878,

Please share the *****ed plice.exe file for pds 7.3 or pl. send it my emial id rajwadi@emial.com
I am very thankful to you...

rajwadi..

----------


## rajwadi

Dear annes878
pl correct my email id rajwadi@email.com

----------


## amroha

Hi Dear Bajwa,

can you please send the ***** for PDS v8, it will help a lot

regards
ahmed





> This software I purchaesd from some one and after payment to that person, he will give me pass, so please wait upto I will arrange the money to pay,
> I am doing this for the favour of all peoples that can not affoard, and avaluate the softwares, mostly students.
> 
> If any can share following will help to get easily rar pass;
> ParaMarine,Bocad 21.0,Ingenious ProDyn,SESAM 2007,DNV PHAST 7.1,OrcinaSuite 9.2,Vulcan3D 7.5
> 
> Before giving any remarks, please think, this is a free forum.

----------


## Tiberius

Hi annes878
Please share it...PDS 7.3 *****

Thank you

----------


## Arumugam

Pls share PDS 7.3
thanks.
aru_mugam@hotmail.com

----------


## Tiberius

Can anyone provide the links for the ***** of pdlice or SPLM v9?

Thank you

----------


## ALJOsem

Can anyone share the  LeicaCyclone latest version and CloudWorx for PDS or  PDMS /

Thanks in Advance

aljosem

----------


## ALJOsem

Can anyone share the LeicaCyclone latest version and CloudWorx for PDS or PDMS /

Thanks in Advance

aljosem

----------


## ik92

dear Anees,
if u got pds 7.3 can you please send me ??

massalamah
ikram

----------


## ik92

> why it is online for everyone ? when it is not possible to install and use it.
> In there is a serial and a ****** !!! WHY ? 
> can anyone tell me please what is igraph.cod ???
> and where to find it ?
> 
> can anyone upload a microstation J (with ***** or serial)
> PLEASE help



can anyone tell me please what is igraph.cod ???
and where to find it ?


igraph.cod is a file , which u have to open in msdos programme.

this file consist of some numbers for different intergraph products then it will give u serial no. 
i have found it in pds v7.1 under ***** directory.

unfortunately for v7.1 i dont have serial no nor license ...and nothing there in ***** directory ...so m unable to use 7.1

if u need igraph.cod , drop me email on ik92786@gmail.com

i will send u .

ikram

----------


## yanardag

> can anyone tell me please what is igraph.cod ???
> and where to find it ?
> 
> 
> igraph.cod is a file , which u have to open in msdos programme.
> 
> this file consist of some numbers for different intergraph products then it will give u serial no. 
> i have found it in pds v7.1 under ***** directory.
> 
> ...



Can you upload 7.1 pls ?See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## integra

please upload 7.1 thanks in advance.

----------


## ik92

brothers here i dont have any means to upload it.

and since its not working ...it has no meaning that i will upload it and people will get panic 

if i get its ***** ,,,surely i will upload it to help other needyones.

but unfortunately m unable to get the ***** adn even i spent lot of money too for that.

----------


## technip

> can anyone tell me please what is igraph.cod ???
> and where to find it ?
> 
> 
> igraph.cod is a file , which u have to open in msdos programme.
> 
> this file consist of some numbers for different intergraph products then it will give u serial no. 
> i have found it in pds v7.1 under ***** directory.
> 
> ...



Dear guys,

I have serials for both PDS 7.1 and 8.0 
However it's no use to look for serials if u don't have license.
Anyway, just share them here if u may consider.

PDS 7.1       00048984000316
PDS 7.3       027 794 79 000 316
PDS 8.0       00682371800389

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mswg

Is it possible someone to post detailed (step-by-step) instructions from the beginning, what must we do to install correctly and run PDS 8.0?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Tiberius

This can be done with only one condition. If you have a ***** for SPLM v09.00.03.
If you don't have a ***** for SPLM, you can't do anything.

----------


## ik92

need isometric drawings of piping spools / lines etc 

deal all, one of my friend is currently doing practice on bentley autopipe,. he is in need of some acutal isometric drawings of piping spools (where acutal pressure , temp and other conditions are defined) .. if any one has kindly send me on ik92786@gmail.com.

i will be thankful to you.

regards,
ikram

----------


## ik92

pls dont buy any software by paying credit card from FTP download sites


dear all , who were searching for the softwares , dont buy them from the FTP download site, unless u download them for free.

the below mentioned person cheated one of my friends. he took  the money but not given the software.

CD-SOFT Clients Service <cdsoft.service@gmail.com>

if any of culprits like this , offers u the software ..ask him some information which totally wrong about software.

like if he is offering u PDS, ask him DONGLE ***** of pds . in fact PDS dont have any dongle so no ***** .....if he says i will provide dongle ***** he is liar.

similarly u can ask HOW MANY dvd IT WILL take , give him more option like 7-8 DVD.
if he says that only one DVD is there. ask him what about other dvd , or ask him how much is totaly size of software etc ..



regards,
ikram

----------


## annes878

can you please share us your PDS 7.1 , if you have them.

----------


## bogdan1709

hello, this is my first post on this forum. I'm from Romania and i am a PDMS user who want to learn PDS. So please provide me a link where I can download PDS, any version, even is a trial version, please. Thank you very much in advance. My email si bogdan17_o@yahoo.com. Thx again

----------


## Tiberius

[QUOTE=bogdan1709;26338]hello, this is my first post on this forum. I'm from Romania and i am a PDMS user who want to learn PDS. So please provide me a link where I can download PDS, any version, even is a trial version, please. Thank you very much in advance. 

Hi
I.n.t.e.r.g.r.a.p.h  does not give trial versions. If you want to install P.D.S. any version on your computer you need a version of O.R.A.C.L.E and the instructions  how to install that version and how to configure, you need M.i.c.r.o.s.t.a.t.i.o.n. J (version 7) and you need a version of P.D.S. Depending on the version of P.D.S. you need a ***** for P.D.L.i.c.e module or a ***** for S.P.L.M module.
If you manage to find one of this two *****s the rest of the softwares you can find links on this site but non containing this two *****s.

----------


## bogdan1709

hy, Tiberius. From your post i understood that is very difficult to have PDS on the computer  :Frown:  . This make me so sad because i really want to learn PDS. I'm real dissapointed. CADworx trial version exist?

----------


## Tiberius

Hy
I have read al post's from this site relating to I.n.t.e.r.g.r.a.p.h. products and I saw a lot of links for software packs but no *****s for them , only talking about them but no links.


For C.a.d.W.o.r.x. if you want trial versions you can take them from the oficial site. For the full versions of 2008 and 2009 you can find link's on this site.See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## ysltmsh

thank you

----------


## pepec

thanks

----------


## jotham

try the foll.
rawhi01920408
maner-for-lavteam

----------


## integra

does anybody know where can i get 7.1 or 7.2 PDS ? please help.. i have microstation j and oracle.

----------


## tamiltata

TO bajwa75
Thanks friends but I need ***** for splm 8, orcale 10g standalone,if you get it please forward to my email id. tamilkt16@gmail.com
once again thanks

----------


## gthi666

dear all , i am installed PDS7.8 in my laptop by some one . it was worked properly , but unfortunately ,during some administator work i missed the network address, i could find the directry adress , but i coudnt find the network address, pls any one help me , how to find the network address,

----------


## Tiberius

Can you be more specific regarding your problem?
I don't know any version of P.D.S. 7.8. It's 7.3 or 8. Your laptop was in the network when P.D.S. was instaled or you have the project created on the local machine?

----------


## gthi666

hi
 thanks 4 ur reply 

actaulay it is PDS 7.1

and it worked proprly , even i did more projects too , during delete a project , 
 in project administaor  i entered  in SYSTEM MANAGER , then i picked the EDIT PROJECT FILE . where i picked the 3D box which is below network address, then unfortunatelly network address and project directry get absent or disappear , with out network address the 3D project is not opening , if  i found the network address then i can easily open my projects , even to create a project in administaor the network adress is nessasary , pls guide me how to find the network address ,

regards 
gthi

----------


## Tiberius

ok
Still you have the projects on a network or on local?
if they are on the network, the network address is the name of the server were you have the project or if is on local is the name of your local machine. regarding the Project Directory , this is the path ,on the server or local , of the project directory, for example:
"G:\PDS\ProjNo\proj\". -> drive leter of the machine , share folder - where you have the projects, project folder under which you can find the folder "proj" .

----------


## gthi666

> ok
> Still you have the projects on a network or on local?
> if they are on the network, the network address is the name of the server were you have the project or if is on local is the name of your local machine. regarding the Project Directory , this is the path ,on the server or local , of the project directory, for example:
> "G:\PDS\ProjNo\proj\". -> drive leter of the machine , share folder - where you have the projects, project folder under which you can find the folder "proj" .



hi 
again thanks 4 reply 
actually i  coudnt undersatnd , what is network and what is local . but i am sure the  projects are still in the software , coz i could find the file names of models in the PDS directry . and i am installed in my persanol laptop . so i think there is no chances for such a network  or servers . i think it may be  in local ,if it is in local , then how could i found the name of laptop? is there any procedure .  coz i am really waek in computer knowlege , and by the way could find the project directry address , and i had it , pls clear my doubt 
thanks 
gthi

----------


## rajwadi

Dear gthi666

If you have PDS 7.1 Ver. please upload or mail (rajwadi@email.com) me   links where i can download i will be very thankful to you.

----------


## softwareps

We have license Key of Intergraph  Smart Plant 3D Suit v 8.0 2007

*We will give you license key Free of Cost for your satisfaction*

Intergraph  Smart Plant 3D Suit v 8.0 2007

Smart Plant Explorer , Smart Plant 3D v07004005 ,Smart Plant Foundation v3080026 ,Smart Plant Instrumentation v8000045 ,
 Smart Plant P&ID v5000033 , Smart Plant Review v6010015

If any one need any modules license key contact Me
softwareps.team@gmail.com
softwareps.team@yahoo.com
software.problem.solution@gmail.com


Please, forward this info to any of your friends  that may benefit from it.
Note: 


===== 

1) Dear Readers, do not put any replies here. SoftwarePS will not check any replies here on the forum. 

Please, use our email address: software.problem.solution@gmail.com, softwareps.team@gmail.com 

2) If you could not find any reply from us in your inbox.. Please, check ur spam mail folder.See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## Tiberius

Dear gthi666

ussualy PDS is running in a network(two or more computers).
The instalation can be done also only on one computer or laptop. You can get your laptop name from : right click on My Computer \ Properties \ Computer Name - Full Computer Name - this name you have to place as value for Network Address
For Project Directory you have to insert as value the path were you have the projects on your laptop like I have told you above.

----------


## tetelas

> hello, this is my first post on this forum. I'm from Romania and i am a PDMS user who want to learn PDS. So please provide me a link where I can download PDS, any version, even is a trial version, please. Thank you very much in advance. My email si bogdan17_o@yahoo.com. Thx again



Ciao Bogdan , please tell me something , are you in Greece before 2 months?

thank's

----------


## marks007

Has anybody managed to ***** pds 8.0 .. Pls help

----------


## vikaschaurasia

if some where have   oracle 9i  plz send me link

----------


## rolowe

Oracle 9i

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Tiberius

Dear All,

Anyone has load-keys for I.n.t.e.r.g.r.a.p.h. software?

----------


## gsaralji

hi anybody having pds8 *****.pls send me
svplant@gmail.com

----------


## vikaschaurasia

Oracle 9i has too long  in size  not possible to download plz any other link

----------


## taimurdar

Well the Microstation J megaupload file is broken/corrupt when I tried to extract it. And whenever I enter the serial #'s for intergraph pds installation some error shows up. Is this even a workable software or what?

----------


## mestcrapp

I got a license key for pds,smartplant 3d but i got an error... is says "SPLM: No Grade-Level Available Seat -SRM" 

by the way i'm using SPLM 9
i got a license key for Standalone PC and for a Server.
anybody could help?
help me out before i'll share my key
tnx..

----------


## sikkil

hi there! can anybody procedure on how to install PDS 8.0... becoz i encountered a problem regarding NQS..

Thank you very much.

----------


## sikkil

hi there! can anybody provide a procedure on how to install PDS 8.0... becoz i encountered a problem regarding NQS..



Thank you very much.See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## Tiberius

> I got a license key for pds,smartplant 3d but i got an error... is says "SPLM: No Grade-Level Available Seat -SRM" 
> 
> by the way i'm using SPLM 9
> i got a license key for Standalone PC and for a Server.
> anybody could help?
> help me out before i'll share my key
> tnx..



You have installed S.P.L.M. v9 for what version of P.D.S. and S.P.3D???
In S.P.L.M.v9 it's activated again the option for client license?
The message that you get is saying that you don't have any license available for the product that you want to run.
Can you load the license codes that you have ??

----------


## Tiberius

> hi there! can anybody provide a procedure on how to install PDS 8.0... becoz i encountered a problem regarding NQS..
> 
> Thank you very much.



What is "NQS"????

----------


## sikkil

network queueing system...
thanks..

----------


## sikkil

this happens when i try to run PDS shell..

thanks...

----------


## jaffarja

looks like there is no proper links ,*****s etc, to download..well its better off to be with PDMS...

----------


## mhsengg

Please let me know installation procedure





> I have found these links and are for information please,
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...

----------


## deconitman

can anybody provide the pds8 ***** to deconitman@gmail.com

i realy need the *****, or if anybody have a old version with the *****, please send me the link to upload.

tanks

----------


## Tiberius

Can anyone provide S.P.L.M. v.8???

----------


## Arumugam

Hi,
    What version of SPLM running on client and server?
    Give me complete setup. I can help you. Then you share your keys.

regards,
Arumugam

----------


## atoz

Hi frd
i've downloaded the software but not able to run it, can u please send me the whole procedure to install and run the software, as i'm very much in need of it.

my mail address is "a.3008@yahoo.com"(without quotes)

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssss  sssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks in advance.

----------


## EvOx

hI BOY,

I think you are trying to check key into Plant Design License Manager (PDLM)?
 I cannot help you because I'm looking to find a key for StandAlone to works with Smartplant Review,...so I f you give me the key, or a link to download PDML, I'll post it into my laptop and I will help you to run it correctly.
I'm a beginner in PDMS, SPR, etc... so I would like the same as you....
mail me at: m      a     r      s       _     f     x            @     h  o  t m  a   i    l.  c    o    m

----------


## pdsdesigner

hi,
 any one pl help me.........
 i hav installed pds 7.02 .....every thing is ok.........
 i created project, database and i connected to ris also.....
 but one thing the spec


 in piping while opening in active segment details it shows spec is not available i have    loaded manually but still it is not showing the list of specs in piping designer....
please anyone clear my prob........See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## danieljk

copy the piping specs from c:\win32app\ingr\rdusrdb\spec_data folder. and paste it into your project RDB folder. then go to PDS Ref. Data Manager- Piping Job Specification Manager- select Piping Material Class Data - select Load/Replace - then give the name of classes.pmc (This is one of the files that u have copied from the install directory)
and Accept to submit batch. Then again go to PDS Ref. Data Manager- Piping Job Specification Manager- select Piping Commodity Data - - select Load- type the name LIST.pcd  In the file path , the path should be the one where u have copied this LIST.pcd from PDS install dir. into ur project folder. Then Accept to submit the Batchjob. Then click on "Unapproved - Approved." in Piping Job Specification Manager This wil also submit a job. once done u should b able to view the properties of segment. as well as specs.

----------


## IgrAt

:Wink: 



> Some body please post the ***** for Smart plant license manager 8 or 9
> Thanks



I don't believe there is a ***** for SPLM so all SP products don't need lic

----------


## pdsdesigner

hi,
danieljk thanks for your reply but i have done those things already......
but still i am getting the same error message......
i have attached the error file please go thru it and help me to solve that prob....

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

thanks in advance....

----------


## danieljk

hi.. I checked the video. First I would suggest If u can create the pds project in a diff directory say in ur D or E drive.. when u load the PMC file check the log file in the c:\temp folder. It should show that specs successfuly loaded. do Unapproved to Approved , first when u load the classes.pmc file and once successful  carry out the steps for loading the list.pcd file. after that do Unapproved to Approved again.

Hope u have set the environment variable Temp and  tmp   with value as   C:\temp.

I would suggest if u can create the test project in drives other than C: drive.. 

Also in ur Oracle PDS users (PD, DD etc) hope u have assigned the roles Connect, DBA and Resource to each of the PDS schema users.

also

----------


## rgpa

pds 7.3 installation procedure

----------


## Tiberius

> hi,
>  any one pl help me.........
>  i hav installed pds 7.02 .....every thing is ok.........
>  i created project, database and i connected to ris also.....
>  but one thing the spec
>  in piping while opening in active segment details it shows spec is not available i have    loaded manually but still it is not showing the list of specs in piping designer....
> please anyone clear my prob........



Hello,
Will you load your version of PDS and the *****
Thank you

----------


## Tiberius

> pds 7.3 installation procedure



Do you have a ***** for PDS 7.3???

----------


## rashid.akhtar

hi,
i installed pds 8.0. but i installed oracle and microstation too. but when i going to open it, it says proj_files alias not found.

could some one help me in this matter

Thanking you

----------


## Tiberius

> hi,
> i installed pds 8.0. but i installed oracle and microstation too. but when i going to open it, it says proj_files alias not found.
> 
> could some one help me in this matter
> 
> Thanking you



Could you load you license code or ***** and your license manareg version?
Thank you

----------


## Shahid Attique

hy i am new with pds i you have any snapshots plz upload these on 4shared & tell me its link my e-mail.is shahid.attique@gmail.com
thanks in advance

----------


## me_atta

> You have installed S.P.L.M. v9 for what version of P.D.S. and S.P.3D???
> In S.P.L.M.v9 it's activated again the option for client license?
> The message that you get is saying that you don't have any license available for the product that you want to run.
> Can you load the license codes that you have ??



Hi,

I had similar experienced with u and want to share the solution.
1) Check whether your application setup(SP 3D installer) is intended for standalone or network
2) If for network, then you shall have min 2 PC (1 for server consist of license key with SPLM9, and another PC installed SP 3D with SPLM9 as well). Do not use different SPLM (say client SPLM8 and server SPLM9).
3) If no 1 is standalone setup s/w SP3D, I think you will not receive this error. B/c your problem is all about licensing, not entering the oracle or subsequent installation step.

regards

-me_atta-

----------


## danieljk

can someone upload the license key or ***** for PDS 8.0? plssssssss

See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## rashid.akhtar

Dear Tiberius,

i dont have any pds software/splm i just downloaded all from this site only.


Thanking You

Rashid.Akhtar

----------


## yoi

:Big Grin: 

pass  please

----------


## kjkeat

Have somebody try this? Does it work?
Intergraph PDS 8

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Pass:rawhi01920408

Thanks you **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] to share this software

----------


## danieljk

guys..chk this link for PDS  demo key......

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## stanw2766

> guys..chk this link for PDS  demo key......
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



thank you very much, danieljk. ill try this one.

----------


## stanw2766

hi danieljk,

Please help....i had already tried the license key and i had encountered this error :

SPLM Failed :  [Read Pipe] Garble Data From SLPM (Client). 



thanks

----------


## stanw2766

hi daniel

I just found out what the error means:


_SPLM Failed: [Read Pipe] Garbled Data From SPLM (Client)_ 

The incorrect versions of software are installed. You must install the required versions of your product and SmartPlant License Manager.
For example, you have installed PDS 8.0.1 and SmartPlant License Manager 8.0 client (or earlier version). You must install the latest
version of SmartPlant License Manager on the client. 


is the PDlice demo key for SPLM for version 8?

thanks

----------


## danieljk

yes..u can use it..but select Client mode while installing the key...PDS version 7.2, 7.3, 8.0 can work with this key..only change ur system date to 21 June 2006 and then start PDS...

----------


## ania

Hey guys
This software is not easy to install.
i have ******erator without any expiration date. for all of pds ver 8.0 modules.

contact :
aniaserginova@yahoo.com

----------


## mxbhatnagar

> yes..u can use it..but select Client mode while installing the key...PDS version 7.2, 7.3, 8.0 can work with this key..only change ur system date to 21 June 2006 and then start PDS...



HI Danieljk,

Thanks for the Demo Key sharing with us . I am very thankful to U, but i am not able to install the same becos the client option is disable or grayed out . 
Do you have a trick to use kindly explain 

Thanx,

----------


## eypstan

thank you so much

----------


## Tiberius

> Hey guys
> This software is not easy to install.
> i have ******erator without any expiration date. for all of pds ver 8.0 modules.
> 
> contact :
> aniaserginova@yahoo.com



Dear Ania,


what do you need to generate the license key.
can you give me de key generator?See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## Chotu

hi 
i extremly fail to install pds 8. .I download the files form the link mention in this forum.But one video file ie video_file.rar is delete from the rapidshre link. 
can any body share .please help
or send me the license key genarator
chotu

----------


## bronson_mech

hello guyspls help me igot an error msg while installing intergraph batch service v5  Setup cannot access the required initialization file ' e:\........... \batch service\batchdel.ex_ ' i tried this  step 

 Open regedit and navigate to 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr  entVersion\App 
Paths\Setup.exe 

Double click on the default value and clear the value data. It should now 
be blank.  

but its not useful pls help me guys


my email id  is bronson_mech@yahoo.co.in

----------


## bronson_mech

hello guys pl give me procedure to install pds its very urgent

----------


## FEDEXE

it works on vista x32 OS?

----------


## bronson_mech

helo guys i ve found the complete procedure to install pds.8 its true  i'm not joking i'll offer u only those who helps me in offering the link for  microstation & pds v7.02

----------


## eypstan

> it works on vista x32 OS?



  no it is not working in vista

----------


## ik92

dear please share the info here so that all of us can be benefitted.

----------


## ik92

i have microstation j .......if u need i can send u

----------


## ik92

dear parvaz if u have pdlice.exe / pdlice file can u pls send it on ik92786@gmail.com

many thanks to you

"quote" and now replace the pdlice file available in %win32app\pdlice\bin folder

----------


## ik92

hi ther

can u send me the license files pls

----------


## The Breaker

Hi every body,

here is the final solution for your problem in Intergraph Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)
The following links Contains The PDS & the License: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
all you need is to set your system date (from bios) to the date prior the date which is mentioned in the license file & install the key, that's it.

Be Aware that my next Upload is SmartPlant 3D V6.1.
Thanks & have fun!!!

The Breaker :Smile:

----------


## danieljk

thanks..we'll be waiting for that...

See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## GriasDi

Hi everyone,

thank you so much for information in your posts. I was able to setup the framework with database, microstation J and batch services but I got stuck with the splm although there I set back my system date and have this ---- from the post above. Can so please provide the splm software?

Thank you!

----------


## GriasDi

thanks to you I found the missing software here:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

but I miss a server ---- since the one in the sw is dated back 1995...

can so provide server ---- and client ---- or the like or give tipps how to proceed?

thx

----------


## vikaschaurasia

I need Microstation book any body have It. these is many book on the market of USA. BUT NO BOOK IN OUR COUNTRY

----------


## dracir81

Thank You Bajwa for your post.

----------


## tamiltata

splm plice.txt file need for pds v8 so any one can help me.

----------


## mrkrishnaraj

Dear Bajwa,
Really a excellent dedication towards the forum,I give fuuull credit to you for the post and I m waiting for the pds v8 ******/igrapg.cod ???
please help me my mail id mrkrishnaraj@yhoo.co.in

----------


## mrkrishnaraj

this is the very importent  intergraph smart plant licence manger (SPLM) V9.0
if any one want down load 
the link
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download splm.zip

----------


## mrkrishnaraj

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## danieljk

pls provide the p@tch for the SPLM software....or sumone  pls c^r@ck the pdlice.exe file (it is after installing SPLM s/w ..location in the pc is c:\win32app\ingr\splm\bin folder )

----------


## imeagor

4shared does not work for me, please share it on RS

----------


## ravishe

> Who installed,is it woking?



Yes i did able to install it. I also installed microstation.. BUUUt I don't have oracle 9 now, which when i found a huge setup to download. ANy solution to get quickly. I m also trying to get from my any of friend. Or is there anny compressed setup link to download.

----------


## Goharali

fwsp

See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## mestcrapp

thank you breaker

i manage to install pds 8 with 2 months license running.
all works fine..

anyone has some pds tutorials and tutorial for creating a project?

----------


## MNMT86

Thank you very much

----------


## goldlabel

thanks a lot

----------


## proutoos

Pass:tahseen_bajwa_1982@icad.serfpt.com

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I think above password is correct.try it plz
If anyone cr....k pds please share it.
Is here anyone know about pds installation procedure? please help me brothers

----------


## proutoos

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Pass:tahseen_bajwa_1982@icad.serfpt.com

----------


## Shahid Attique

PDS PROJECT CREATION METHOD

1)	Decide project Name.e.g. ABCD, XYZ etc.													
2)	Create project directory e.g.  d:\<project name>\project by using file manager/windows explorer													
3)	Copy the pds.cmd from d:\win32app\ingr\pd_shell to your  project folder.				
4)	Share your project folder & temp folder with Everyone,Administrator & Network with full control by using file manager or windows explorer.								
5)	Go to START > PROGRAM > PD_SHELL > PDS Configure. & modify path for the project file.Browse (d:\<project name>\project\pds.cmd)  double click on pds.cmd  select modify		( d:\<project name>\project )& give m/c. name and press continue & then select OK 												
6)	Go to the START > PROGRAM > RIS 05.05 > RIS Schema Manager. And create blank schema file.Select Schema file it will show schema file. Select Locate Schema File select local & Enter schema file Name (e.g. j:\<project name>\project\schemas ) and press apply the messege will appear schema file located successfully then select Checksum and press apply the same messege will appear. Then selectCancel and then Close.												
7)	Go to the START > PROGRAM > Oracle Enterprise Manager > Security Manager key-in Username: SYSTEM & Password : MANAGER.(system/manager) Create oracle database user select create(+ ) key-in following information Oracle User-pd_project,Password-pd_project,confirm password-pd_project and Tabelspaces :Big Grin: efault-User data,Temporary-Temporary data Go to the Roles/Privileges select CONNECT,DBA,RESOURCES	and press Create. Click on Create like and create following remaining database  users.1)pd_project (Common) 2)pid_project (2D) 3) pidm_project 2D) 4) in_project(2D) 5) inr_project(2D) 6)dd_project(3D) 7) ra_project(3D).  8) ru_project(3D)											
8)	Go to START > PROGRAM > PD_SHELL > Express Project Creation User Level : select New User. Select No for Do you want to load 3D sample data from product? Select Piping & Equipment(for 3D) P & ID , INSTRUMENTATION (for 2D) and ACCEPT  the form. Then Express Project Creation (Define Project Data) form will appear. Define Project Number, Project Name, Company Name, Job Number, Plant Name, Project clash result file / site project ID & ACCEPT the form. Define Sytem Unit : Model system of units- Metric    NPD System of units (Pipes & fittings size basis)-English. Plant coordinate system monument : Do you want to specify  a plant monument?  Say No.										
9)	Create Database Schemas: Select Create New Schemas. Keep only tick on P&ID MASTER Schema(Optional). Create Project Control Schema Form will appear key-in following information  Database User: pd_project,      Password : pd_project     select Get Client Address.  Key-in following data:-  OS Type: WINDOWS NT       Database Type :Embarrassment: racle    Database Name :Embarrassment: rcl        DBMS Location: c:\orant    OS Username:administrator and select Apply. Similarly create remaining  schemas.											
10)	Server Names & Drive Letters  form will appear key-in following information: file service for project:m\c. name, Drive Letters:Project data:d, Model data:d, Drawing data:d, 3D Reference data:d, Design Review Workstation:m/c. Name, Design Review Data:d, Then accept the form.Immediately Express Project Creation Process will start.

----------


## proutoos

Dear Shahid Attique

Thank you very much for your reply.

Best Regards

----------


## proutoos

> Hey guys
> This software is not easy to install.
> i have ******erator without any expiration date. for all of pds ver 8.0 modules.
> 
> contact :
> aniaserginova@yahoo.com



Dear ania

Can you upload and share the ******erator? if you can, please share it.
I will be thankful for your reply.
Best regards

----------


## mestcrapp

> PDS PROJECT CREATION METHOD
> 
> 1)	Decide project Name.e.g. ABCD, XYZ etc.													
> 2)	Create project directory e.g.  d:\<project name>\project by using file manager/windows explorer													
> 3)	Copy the pds.cmd from d:\win32app\ingr\pd_shell to your  project folder.				
> 4)	Share your project folder & temp folder with Everyone,Administrator & Network with full control by using file manager or windows explorer.								
> 5)	Go to START > PROGRAM > PD_SHELL > PDS Configure. & modify path for the project file.Browse (d:\<project name>\project\pds.cmd)  double click on pds.cmd  select modify		( d:\<project name>\project )& give m/c. name and press continue & then select OK 												
> 6)	Go to the START > PROGRAM > RIS 05.05 > RIS Schema Manager. And create blank schema file.Select Schema file it will show schema file. Select Locate Schema File select local & Enter schema file Name (e.g. j:\<project name>\project\schemas ) and press apply the messege will appear schema file located successfully then select Checksum and press apply the same messege will appear. Then selectCancel and then Close.												
> 7)	Go to the START > PROGRAM > Oracle Enterprise Manager > Security Manager key-in Username: SYSTEM & Password : MANAGER.(system/manager) Create oracle database user select create(+ ) key-in following information Oracle User-pd_project,Password-pd_project,confirm password-pd_project and Tabelspacesefault-User data,Temporary-Temporary data Go to the Roles/Privileges select CONNECT,DBA,RESOURCES	and press Create. Click on Create like and create following remaining database  users.1)pd_project (Common) 2)pid_project (2D) 3) pidm_project 2D) 4) in_project(2D) 5) inr_project(2D) 6)dd_project(3D) 7) ra_project(3D).  8) ru_project(3D)											
> ...



I have a problem in step 7, under username and password is host and port, but it tells me "ensure the host and port is valid"

----------


## Shahid Attique

Let me check again i will reply you very soon

----------


## soundparty

Hai friend,

You have give the treasure of PDS 8.0 and i am thankful for it.
But i have installed it and i don't know how to use initially.
Is any other software to be installed before installation of pds ?
If yes what are the softwares and tell me how to install it ?
simple note help me lot.
Please give me a way for PDS.
I hope you do.

Thanks

----------


## Shahid Attique

PDS & its related softwares installation procedure as under

1.	Install oracle 9i for PDS 8.0
(Installation & configuration procedures for Oracle 9i download videos from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])

2.	Install Microstation_J for PDS 8.0
(Download link for MicroStation J v07.01.05.03 as under
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Passward: bentley_msj)

3.	For PDS Installation package first of all install SPLM & its key (Client or Server)
Install Risserver for oracle (RISORADS 5.7.0.7)
Install Risshare
Install your PDS package from setup.exe (Load all modules)
Install PD_XPDA
Install SDNF
Install Batch services
Install SPPID Interface
Install ISO Gen
Download link for PDS v8.0


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

4.	Change your Environment Variables *(TEMP c:\Temp) & (TMP c:\Tmp)*.

5.	Create your project & enjoy it.See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## mestcrapp

> PDS & its related softwares installation procedure as under
> 
> 1.	Install oracle 9i for PDS 8.0
> (Installation & configuration procedures for Oracle 9i download videos from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very helpful
you should check this tutorial videos..
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
pass:egpet

----------


## mestcrapp

can you help me with this error in creating project file "FAILED TO UPDATE EQUIPMENT SEEDFILE"

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]/y150/mestcrapp2727/1.jpg

thank you

----------


## Shahid Attique

These videos links are same.

Me also face some errors regarding seed files copying in win XP but with win 2003 server every thing is fine & next time try to create express project with express.txt file you can find this file in your pdshell folder.

----------


## proutoos

> PDS & its related softwares installation procedure as under
> 
> 1.	Install oracle 9i for PDS 8.0
> (Installation & configuration procedures for Oracle 9i download videos from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear Shahid Attique

Thank you very much for very useful post.
Please describe me how i can change environment variables.
Best regards

----------


## Shahid Attique

Dear

Right click on my computer icon go Properties click on advance tab click environment variables & change. Before this login as Administrator.

----------


## mestcrapp

> These videos links are same.
> 
> Me also face some errors regarding seed files copying in win XP but with win 2003 server every thing is fine & next time try to create express project with express.txt file you can find this file in your pdshell folder.



I'm also running windows xp, i tried in pds 8 and pds 7.1 but still same error.
Also tried express project but same. "UNABLE TO UPDATE mdlsdz.dgn"

----------


## Shahid Attique

"UNABLE TO UPDATE mdlsdz.dgn" this is ssed file copying error i think it is win xp error because when i create express project in win 2003 server there is no any error like this. So try in win 2003 Server.
Have you PDS c*r*a*c*k or 60 day key for PDS 8.0 & 7.1 Both versions.

----------


## mestcrapp

> "UNABLE TO UPDATE mdlsdz.dgn" this is ssed file copying error i think it is win xp error because when i create express project in win 2003 server there is no any error like this. So try in win 2003 Server.
> Have you PDS c*r*a*c*k or 60 day key for PDS 8.0 & 7.1 Both versions.



i use the 60 days one

----------


## mestcrapp

SHAHID

i have a question for you, everytime i open pdshell first time after install and the close it after, then open i for the second time it won't open again. What i do is remove the pdshell and install it again and the i am able to open it.

it only opens for the first time after fresh install and when i open it for the second time it won't, do you experience this?

thanks....

----------


## Shahid Attique

You are saying right it happend with me to install PDS on my friend pc. But after reinstall only pdshell it did not happend again.

----------


## mestcrapp

> You are saying right it happend with me to install PDS on my friend pc. But after reinstall only pdshell it did not happend again.



Everytime i open pdshell i uninstall and install pdshell(only pdshell) first.

I had already successfully created a project using express. Any next steps in In Project Environment Manager and in creating models etc...

thanks for your help a lot man...

----------


## proutoos

> Dear
> 
> Right click on my computer icon go Properties click on advance tab click environment variables & change. Before this login as Administrator.



Dear Shahid Attique

Thank you so much for this post.Dear Shahid, is "oracle installation package" in PDS CDs or user must prepare it separately?
Best RegardsSee More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## mestcrapp

SHAHID

When i create a model after i create design area then create database tables, I go to piping designer then select design area that i made it says "NO MODELS FOUND FOR DESIGN AREA". but i already created 1.
I can't get Piping Designer to go

thanks

----------


## rahil

Please share this key

I have serial key PDS 8 and SPLM9 but i need license or ----- ,****** for this

Please do needful for me

Thanx.

But it showing PDS2d product is not available while creating project from express project creation

----------


## Shahid Attique

> SHAHID
> 
> When i create a model after i create design area then create database tables, I go to piping designer then select design area that i made it says "NO MODELS FOUND FOR DESIGN AREA". but i already created 1.
> I can't get Piping Designer to go
> 
> thanks



Dear mestcrapp

After create model click on create model database it is available on same screen where you create model and model area.

----------


## Shahid Attique

> Dear Shahid Attique
> 
> Thank you so much for this post.Dear Shahid, is "oracle installation package" in PDS CDs or user must prepare it separately?
> Best Regards



Dear proutoos
User must create database before pds installation you can find videos link on my previous posts.

----------


## mestcrapp

> Dear mestcrapp
> 
> After create model click on create model database it is available on same screen where you create model and model area.



I have already done that, after i click create model database it goes to queue in batch services manager then i wait fot it to be created then i go to piping designer but still "No models found fror design area"
And i checked the directory of the piping model, the model i created is there.(example: D:\fdp\models\piping\testmodel.dgn)

any solution?

thanks

----------


## Hariharan

Could you share PDS V8 to harishal@chennai.net Please

----------


## proutoos

> Dear proutoos
> User must create database before pds installation you can find videos link on my previous posts.



Dear Shahid

Thank you very much.
Best Regards

----------


## Shahid Attique

here is the final solution for your problem in Intergraph Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)
The following links Contains The PDS & the License: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
all you need is to set your system date (from bios) to the date prior the date which is mentioned in the license file & install the key, that's it.

----------


## Shahid Attique

> Please share this key
> 
> I have serial key PDS 8 and SPLM9 but i need license or ----- ,****** for this
> 
> Please do needful for me



The SPLM 8.0 Demo Key for April and May 2006 is :  

Key Type: Client
  Description: Demo key
  Install Date: 3/30/2006
  Expiry Date: 5/29/2006
  NoOfDays: 60
  IPAddress: 8.0Key - Uses Machine ID
  License Key: 05eu7nlvvqfd7ltmqghb99gf2jdbpfbjs535hrmhtvldpm9h6u  7ughvj7gffn7fdhmjsfcfkdjb2c77jlmbpijdbif7ftxma5fif  0rejhehb9itp1i8jlj9rj7enumveghjvhr7tnefbd1pd5donfh  fkbrth8ficb4jnfqhjj9tktfn2llhijh9p15rhmpgni9hvt5c1  inqlbfoejjl22ladkqfcrdqr9hsdde4d7f9b4ptl79nedfpgrk  n31naeh3ucxj9rb5l0ln79npajhtxn0q79ln9k9fkpkjfpl5lf  hp5jhbf

----------


## oakville

Could anybody give me Microstation J 7.01.05.03 licence?

----------


## Goharali

Step by Step installation procedure
PDS & its related softwares installation procedure as under

1. Install oracle 9i for PDS 8.0
(Installation & configuration procedures for Oracle 9i download videos from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])

2. Install Microstation_J for PDS 8.0
(Download link for MicroStation J v07.01.05.03 as under
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Passward: bentley_msj)

3. For PDS Installation package first of all install SPLM & its key (Client or Server)
Install Risserver for oracle (RISORADS 5.7.0.7)
Install Risshare
Install your PDS package from setup.exe (Load all modules)
Install PD_XPDA
Install SDNF
Install Batch services
Install SPPID Interface
Install ISO Gen
Download link for PDS v8.0
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

4. Change your Environment Variables (TEMP c:\Temp) & (TMP c:\Tmp).

5. Create your project & enjoy it.
__________________

----------


## soundparty

Hai,



How to install PDS IN WINDOWS XP SP2.
Is it possible to work in this OS ?
I want to install both PDS 8 and Smartplant3d in my laptop 
which is presently having xp sp2 os.

which one is good whether oracle 10g or server 2003 ?

Could you please help me out in this regard.

Also tell me where i can download oracle 10g

I hope you will reply soon.

ThanksSee More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## mswg

Hi, can somebody re-upload the 'Install oracle 9i for PDS 8.0' files.

Thank you in advance!

----------


## anakins

is it possible somebody to explain how to install it.I have downloaded all the files but i cant install it.Step by step installation guide would be very very usefull.thank you very much in advance.

----------


## Shahid Attique

> is it possible somebody to explain how to install it.I have downloaded all the files but i cant install it.Step by step installation guide would be very very usefull.thank you very much in advance.



PDS & its related softwares installation procedure as under

1. Install oracle 9i for PDS 8.0
(Installation & configuration procedures for Oracle 9i download videos from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])

2. Install Microstation_J for PDS 8.0
(Download link for MicroStation J v07.01.05.03 as under
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Passward: bentley_msj)

3. For PDS Installation package first of all install SPLM & its key (Client or Server)
Install Risserver for oracle (RISORADS 5.7.0.7)
Install Risshare
Install your PDS package from setup.exe (Load all modules)
Install PD_XPDA
Install SDNF
Install Batch services
Install SPPID Interface
Install ISO Gen
Download link for PDS v8.0
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

4. Change your Environment Variables (TEMP c:\Temp) & (TMP c:\Tmp).

5. Create your project & enjoy it.

----------


## proutoos

Dear friends
Links for Oracle 9i

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

pass: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mel_lolos

Hi Shahid,

Thanks for the installation procedure you provided. I have installed pds V8 and created project, however when opening piping designer message appear "failed to initialize piping design database". Any way out? Thanks in advance.

----------


## dresden

hallo Shahid Attique,

your Installation & configuration procedures for Oracle 9i are not valid. please reupload

thanks a lot

----------


## CASB1

hi Shahid Attique

Please the same (dresden)

Thanx

----------


## MEHUL

tnx, budy.,
for help of this.,
but can i send me how to install.?

----------


## Lucarda

Dear Friends...
Could you please kindly answer to my couple of queries?

- Is it possible to run PDS without Oracle DB?

- Does this PDS 8 support Oracle 10g?

- Is it ok if I install Oracle after PDS?

- And the last question is when I am trying to install Oracle 9i, it is asking some additional installations, prerequisites etc...

Many thanks from the core of heart in advance.

----------


## iulib

Following the project creation tutorial I got those two RIS errors:

RIS error RIS_E_CANT_PUT_ID_FILE(0x8a948202)
CREATE SCHEMA pd_fdp ON DATABASE(Oracle, DBNAME FDP, OSTYPE NT, DIR
C:\ORACLE\ORA90, REMOTE(TCP 192.169.1.103))
Cannot create/update schema id file.

and 

Network Error:NET_E_PUT_FILE_ERROR (0x89cd81c2)
Access denied.
Unable to put a copy of a file.

Any ideas?



any ideas?

----------


## IgrAt

> yes..u can use it..but select Client mode while installing the key...PDS version 7.2, 7.3, 8.0 can work with this key..only change ur system date to 21 June 2006 and then start PDS...



PDS8 / 9 / 10 required server lic than client lic

----------


## momo

Hi



Do you know how can i make a database for PDS 7.1 or where i can download a database for begin a project in PDS?

Thanks a lot for your answerSee More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## Robin lou

> The SPLM 8.0 Demo Key for April and May 2006 is :  
> 
> Key Type: Client
>   Description: Demo key
>   Install Date: 3/30/2006
>   Expiry Date: 5/29/2006
>   NoOfDays: 60
>   IPAddress: 8.0Key - Uses Machine ID
>   License Key: 05eu7nlvvqfd7ltmqghb99gf2jdbpfbjs535hrmhtvldpm9h6u  7ughvj7gffn7fdhmjsfcfkdjb2c77jlmbpijdbif7ftxma5fif  0rejhehb9itp1i8jlj9rj7enumveghjvhr7tnefbd1pd5donfh  fkbrth8ficb4jnfqhjj9tktfn2llhijh9p15rhmpgni9hvt5c1  inqlbfoejjl22ladkqfcrdqr9hsdde4d7f9b4ptl79nedfpgrk  n31naeh3ucxj9rb5l0ln79npajhtxn0q79ln9k9fkpkjfpl5lf  hp5jhbf



Dear Shahid:
I have installed PDS(version08.00.01),but the demo key is for SPLM(version 08.00.00.09), so encounter the problem like (in Floor 14):

SPLM Failed: [Read Pipe] Garbled Data From SPLM (Client) 

The incorrect versions of software are installed. You must install the required versions of your product and SmartPlant License Manager.
For example, you have installed PDS 8.0.1 and SmartPlant License Manager 8.0 client (or earlier version). You must install the latest
version of SmartPlant License Manager on the client. 

How can i do? Do I need a demo key for SPLM V9(hard to get) or reinstall PDS?
Can you help me?
Can anyone has resolved the problem help me?
Thank you in advance.

----------


## mel_lolos

Hi Robin lou,

Try this, uninstall your splm v8. If you're unable to do so go to start>run type services.msc enter. Look fo smarplant lic, mgr>click and stop the service (left pane-blue font). Then you can uninstall.Restart you pc setting system date to 01 Apr 2006 (setup). On start>my computer>rght click>properties>advanced, click on environment variables and edit Temp to C:\Temp, Tmp to C:\Tmp (or Temp if Tmp does not work while installing license), click ok. Reinstall your splm, install license key as per shahid post (copy and paste) use client mode. It works for me.

----------


## Robin lou

Hi mel lolos.
I have tried twice with your way. but it doesn't work. So maybe it does have relationship with PDS and SPLM's version. it is teasy to see this picture.
Thank you all the same.

----------


## mel_lolos

Exactly, I am getting the same message when I tried using different version of pdlice or splm, but with the splm provided with pdsv8 on this forum, no problem. Hope other guys share how they install pds v8 sucessfully.

----------


## danieljk

the above key works with PDS V 8.00.00.09(this is a lower version than 8.00.01) and gives the error u r getting when u use PDS V 8.00.01.00.. 

on this forum, links for both above PDS versions were available.. if u can only get the links for PDshell module of 8.00.00.09 version, ur problem wil get resolved.

----------


## sweetdream

Dear Shahid Attique,
I followed all your instruction for installation and project creation, But when I try to create six schemas, I got this error message. Can you please tell me where I am making the mistake.

----------


## Robin lou

Yes. You are right. Thanks for your help.
I finished installing PDS. Now began to setup a project, but i found that is tough to do on my notebook PC, my OS is XP sp3. So i want to know is that imposible? is there any procedure(for standalone PC) on the forum?
i need your help.
paste the message i encountered:

----------


## oakville

Does anyone share the lis key for PDS 8.0?Thx

----------


## oakville

> Dear Shahid:
> I have installed PDS(version08.00.01),but the demo key is for SPLM(version 08.00.00.09), so encounter the problem like (in Floor 14):
> 
> SPLM Failed: [Read Pipe] Garbled Data From SPLM (Client) 
> 
> The incorrect versions of software are installed. You must install the required versions of your product and SmartPlant License Manager.
> For example, you have installed PDS 8.0.1 and SmartPlant License Manager 8.0 client (or earlier version). You must install the latest
> version of SmartPlant License Manager on the client. 
> 
> ...



I got the same problem as yours. Do I have to uninstall PDS(version08.00.01), and then reinstall PDS(version08.00.00,09)?
Anybody help? Thx

----------


## atifrabb

Thanks alot for sharing the valuable software PDS 8.0. i am facing some problems in the installation of Oracle 9i specifically if someone can help and guide me pl ....
1.  The instruction videos for the Oracle 9i installation for PDS is without sound. Am i the only one facing this problem or i have missed something?

2.  I have followed databasecreation1.exe completely but when it comes to databasecreation2.exe the database name is now changed to FDP.J-TECH.COM.PK what is this?need help.... In databasecreation1.exe two databases were made one is FDP and other is PDS?? what is the reason?

3.  In the first step of databasecreation2.exe in the DATABASE CONNECT INFORMATION it enters the USERNAME: sys but the password it enters is masked.... what password is to be entered here?  so far no password was specified anywhere in the installation?? pl help....

----------


## sweetdream

Dear proutoos,

In your oracle link, part4 is not working
Can you please upload it again,
Thanks in advance

sweetdream

----------


## Robin lou

> I got the same problem as yours. Do I have to uninstall PDS(version08.00.01), and then reinstall PDS(version08.00.00,09)?
> 
> 
> Anybody help? Thx



I have resolved this as the help of forum friends. reinstall PDS(version08.00.00,09).can be got from the forum. Good luck!See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## Robin lou

Dear friends: 
I set up a project with Express Project Creation tool and try to creat area--model, now i can enter into the sample model ,but can not enter the model created by myself. The downside message says: No models found for Design area (piping),Erroe Retrieving Model Data (Equipment). 
Anyone has such experience plz help me. Thanks a lot.

----------


## jakapratama

Dear Sir..
Can any body explain how to downgrade a project created by PDS ver. 7.xx to PDS ver 6.4, please...?
Thanks in advance

----------


## danieljk

downgrade is not possible... PDS allows only upgrade from prevous version..

----------


## jakapratama

> downgrade is not possible... PDS allows only upgrade from prevous version..



Thanks very much. Your answer makes my job easier. :Smile:

----------


## patil

help me to install pds8 plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
124swadeshi@gmail.com

----------


## GriasDi

hi there...

I tried this out but no schema file was created.. at point "This will create a Blank "schemas" file in folder d:\test\project." any ideas?

----------


## mjcoolz21

--link deleted---

----------


## mjcoolz21

---------double

----------


## rajwadi

How to solve the problem while creating the model in PDS, the batch process did not submit to the batch manager ? pl give some idea to submit batch, is there any variable to set ?

----------


## jakapratama

> How to solve the problem while creating the model in PDS, the batch process did not submit to the batch manager ? pl give some idea to submit batch, is there any variable to set ?



Use queue.

----------


## karthikppds

> helo guys i ve found the complete procedure to install pds.8 its true  i'm not joking i'll offer u only those who helps me in offering the link for  microstation & pds v7.02



Boss how to install Pds .8 Please sollunga Boss

----------


## randhi_dwi

any body have SPR 6.0?

See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## jakapratama

> any body have SPR 6.0?



Kwkwkwkwkwkw..
Sir, I will find it for you. This forum provide our needs. Do you like asu asu?

----------


## mand123

oracle 9i or 8i please!
Thank you

----------


## jakapratama

> oracle 9i or 8i please!
> Thank you




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks for h_al_alfy, member of this forum.

----------


## randhi_dwi

> Kwkwkwkwkwkw..
> Sir, I will find it for you. This forum provide our needs. Do you like asu asu?



u r the man sir..!
but,
how can u provide me spr 6.0? from whom u get it?

----------


## mel_lolos

> u r the man sir..!
> but,
> how can u provide me spr 6.0? from whom u get it?




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],
Is this what you are looking for? Check this link, posted by danieljk.

----------


## GriasDi

I have a question: can there be multiple projects with one schema file? I have created one schema file there ware four schemas in it and according four database users. I'm a bit confused with schemas and database users etc.  :Confused: 

- Database mngmnt software: oracle
- Number of databases: 1
- Database name: pds
- Number of schema files: 1
- Number of schemas: 4
- Schema names: pd_0, dd_0, ra_0, ru_0
- Number of custom database users: 4
- Database users: pd_proj1, dd_proj1, ra_proj1, ru_proj1
- Number of projects: 1

I want to create a second project...

cheers,
griasdi

----------


## jakapratama

> I have a question: can there be multiple projects with one schema file?



No, it can not be.  Different project need different schema.





> I have created one schema file there ware four schemas in it and according four database users. I'm a bit confused with schemas and database users etc. 
> 
> - Database mngmnt software: oracle
> - Number of databases: 1
> - Database name: pds
> - Number of schema files: 1
> - Number of schemas: 4
> - Schema names: pd_0, dd_0, ra_0, ru_0
> - Number of custom database users: 4
> ...



So, create second schema.
Have a success.

----------


## jakapratama

> pls dont buy any software by paying credit card from FTP download sites
> 
> 
> dear all , who were searching for the softwares , dont buy them from the FTP download site, unless u download them for free.
> 
> the below mentioned person cheated one of my friends. he took  the money but not given the software.
> 
> CD-SOFT Clients Service <cdsoft.service@gmail.com>
> 
> ...



Wooww... very good information. Thanks very much.  But, what if they offer to send (temporer) license key that can run for couple days?  They said that it could be as guarantie.

----------


## GriasDi

Hi all,

are there any peculiarities to be caution of while placing a primitive nozzle in pds? I tried it many times and entered all the data but the nozzle does not appeaer on my cylinder. Any ideas?

Thanks!
GriasDi

----------


## shimin2495421

Thanks

----------


## GriasDi

Hi all,

when using PDS's graphics commodity library (for viewing data) I get a windows error message notification dialog and the program is shut down. It breaks I think. What kind of problem is this? I installed pds without problems. Anyone any suggestions? 

Thank you all!
griasdi

----------


## sikkil

Dear All,



Can anyone help me regarding this error occurence in PDS.. Thank you very much..

RIS Error:  RIS_E_SERVER_NETWORK_ERROR(0x8a949f3a)See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## GriasDi

Did you create a loopback device with the IP of your license key? Sounds like a database connection error? when does the error message appear?

----------


## sikkil

Good day GriasDi.. this error occurs when i try to run piping designer after project selection...what is a loopback device? Sorry but i dont know..Thank you..

----------


## GriasDi

So let us check if your loopback device is installed. go to Start->Programs->Intergraph SmartPlant License Manager->SmartPlant License Manager->Display->Select->Show Key Status->Select.

There is listet "Adress: IP-Number"

Note the IP-Number somewhere on a piece of paper. Then Close the SmartPlant License Manager.

Next go to your network settings and check each network device. Right click->properties. Is there one called "Microsoft Loopbackadapter" ? If there is one, it should have the IP-Number of your license key. You can check this by TCP/IP->Properties. Actually it is necessary for the Database to work. Which database do you have installed? Do you work on a single machine? Did you install pds on your own?

----------


## sikkil

Yes GriasDi i had installed it by myself. i can't see any loopback adapter. i just configured TCP/IP and key in the IP address manually..thank you very much..

also i am working only on 1 machine.. but not yet resolved...

once again than you..

----------


## GriasDi

which database managment system do you use?

----------


## sikkil

i installed oracle 9i GriasDi...do you have splm for pds 7.1..thanks

----------


## sikkil

GriasDi for now error message...system cannot find license key...please help me...thank you..

----------


## GriasDi

I have SmartPlant License Manager (not 7.1): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] I'm using version 08.00.00.09 with pds 08.00.01. 

which version of pds?

----------


## sikkil

GriasDi i installed pds 7.1, and oracle 9i (server) for now i received error regarding pdlice failed..Thank you...

----------


## GriasDi

can you post the error? Do you have a valid license key installed?

----------


## nskishore

from anybody can i get the  PDS licence key no or serial no for 8.0 version.
pleaseeeeeeee

----------


## sikkil

GriasDi I used pdlice posted by Danieljk and it works with pds 7.1..with regards to my problem before I also resolve....can anyone please upload procedure on how to create discipline and area for project environment administrator..Thank you in advance...

See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## danieljk

go to Projet admin. -- Project Env.Manager --- Create Discipline --(create piping, equipment,raceways, structural, Interference etc.) then create design areas within each discipline.. and lastly crreate models in each area as needed.. 
if u r a beginner , better use the intergraph delived sample project that will give u few piping, eqp, stru models to work with..

----------


## vineethvskkd

can any body help me by giving PDS software

----------


## patil

can any one upload pds 7.2 or send me link at
124swadeshi@gmail.com

----------


## GriasDi

Hi all!

I have a piping problem! I have created a segment with sketch using piping material class 2c0032. Now I use revise attributes to change the NPD but no value is accepted, the error message is always value is Invalid for 2c0032! Any ideas? 

Thanks!

----------


## mel_lolos

Hi,
Try this, revise segment data, select piping, accept, on the revise segment data form select npd and key in the required size, accept and you'll be warned "reconstruction will be required", accept the form. Then go to revise group palette select reconstruct piping and follow on screen instruction. Hope this helps.

----------


## GriasDi

Hi mel lolos,

thanks for your help. I had to change undefined values in the standard notes library...it is working now. But here is another problem  this red tubes appeared after reconstruction. How do I remove them? Thanks very much!
griasdi

----------


## mel_lolos

Hi,
I  think your command execution is not complete, try accepting 4x on the form till the red lines goes off or try placing few components more and repeat the process. This command does not work if there is a change in piping component size along the line (i.e. reducers).

----------


## subbugupta

hi..bajwa75

please provide pass word

----------


## GriasDi

Hi mel_lolos,

I added some components, tried reconstuction command, deleted pipes, segments etc. But at the end, the red dotted lines remain. I don't know how to delete them  :Confused:

----------


## GriasDi

Btw. if anyone needs help installing pds 8 on windows7 with oracle 10g contact me. I tried to create a screencast but unfortunately it is not finished yet and important parts are missing but I got it working and will try to assist ...

----------


## GriasDi

Does someone have RDDINRDB available for pds? I can work hardly with RDUSRDB...

----------


## b4upalani

pls Help!
i instaled PDS8 in the folowing manner
Oracle10G
RISORADS 6.0.0.1
intergraph batch service
SPM
PDS8
i did all procedure for the database creation &schemas  creation
i am getting problem when creating new project

RIS Error: RIS_E_INV_OPEN_DB (0x8a948e22)
CREATE SCHEMA sch2 ON DATABASE (oracle DBNAME orcl, OSTYPE NT, DIR
d:\oracle\product.2.0\Db_1, REMOTE (TCP db2003))




i am using local machine(no server)
OS XP2
can any pls help me how to solve the above problem?See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## GriasDi

I don't know how I was able to run splm 08000009 with pds 080001...???

----------


## japab2009

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

password: rawhi01920408

----------


## japab2009

> pls Help!
> i instaled PDS8 in the folowing manner
> Oracle10G
> RISORADS 6.0.0.1
> intergraph batch service
> SPM
> PDS8
> i did all procedure for the database creation &schemas  creation
> i am getting problem when creating new project
> ...



hi i have sucessfull installed this software and i have knowledge of make a new database and project but i lost my licence key that is april2009.txt file pls give me that file and first i will try and after sucess i will share procedure, other wise it is west of time.

----------


## japab2009

> hi there...
> 
> I tried this out but no schema file was created.. at point "This will create a Blank "schemas" file in folder d:\test\project." any ideas?



hi 
please give me temperary licence key of pds v8
on japab2009@gmail.com

----------


## freacccount

> hi 
> please give me temperary licence key of pds v8
> on japab2009@gmail.com



hi , guys I have Pds 7.1 with ----- ie, in ----- folder i have totally 6 files , ucf2000,ingrstmp.dll,igraph .cod,file_id.diz. etc.. any any pds administators can help me how to run the ----- file and get the pdlice activated. pls help me.

----------


## ootdayo

can u share the 7.1 files that you have.
thanks

----------


## naveednajam

hare is PDS 7.1 working links 


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ootdayo

thanks so much

----------


## metoyou7

Hi

I need PDS DB Access software for bulding forms in PDS.Can someone upload and send mauals
Thanks in advance

----------


## ramesh2008

Hi
Bajwa thanks for PDS 8.0 links. One more query for licence /product key of PDS8.0.show the link.
THanks a LOT.

----------


## saddy

Thanks for Sharing.. can u help how to install and configure the database....plzz

----------


## syver

is there anybody install the pds 8.0 please share it and give some  information 


thanx just email me @ syver_14@yahoo.comSee More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## syver

GOOD MORNING.

I SAW ON THE WEB THAT YOU UPLOADED THE  PDS 8.0 INTERGRAPH WITH SERIAL AND ******  I ALREADY INSTALL  IT BUT WHEN I RUN THE  PD SHELL THERE IS AN ERROR COMING THAT TELLING THAT THE NQS IS NOT INSTALL AND BATCH SERVICES WILL NOT WORKING THEN ONE POP UP  COMING THAT BATCHAPI.DLL CANNOT FOUND ..THEN THE PDS WILL NOT CONTINUE. CAN YOU TELL ME OR PROVIDE SOME INSTRUCTION TO SOLVE IT. I KNOW YOURE THE ONE WHO CAN SOLVE IT.PLEASE I HOPE YOU CAN HELP MECAN YOU SEND IT TO MY PERSONAL EMAIL: syver_14@yahoo.com
THANK YOU VERY MUCH AND I AM LOOKING FORWARD FOR YOUR COOPERATION.

----------


## syver

Hi breaker can you upload again this pds 8.0 link it is not on the web right now.... Please.....

----------


## hbili

Company I am working in decided to buy PDS licence. I wonder if somebody can help with specific procedure about learnin PDS from the very begining. Shall I start with Microstation or what? Thanks!

----------


## JKHAN

canany body share the pds version 7.3 only client key?

hope some body help me..

thanks

----------


## syver

can anyone re-upoad pds v 7.2 with ----- pd-lice thnx in advance..i need it very urgently..hope anyone can help me
or pds v8.09 with license key and splm 8.09 thnx again....

----------


## raj.k.ahmed

PDS 7.1
--------------------------------------
Name: Any
Company Name: Any
Installation/Serial key: 00048984000316

----------


## syver

hi ahmed can you send me procedure how to install this pds 7.1 brecause i download it from the forum and there is a folder ----- there and there is i graph.cod and other files how to to input the license of this pds 7.1 ? is there any pdlice needed or just this files? are you successfuly install this....

----------


## bhalchandra

hey i can help u, i have total instalation proceduser, 
i also face one time this problem but i solve that. i give u a proceduser and 
ur problem solution, but i also have one problem can u solve that
i need a pdlice license key can u send me at my mail id 
info_bhal@yahoo.com

----------


## syver

that is wat the  missing item the  pdlice key they post here some key but i dont know how to input this all demo key......just search  on the forum for the  pdlice key demo license....can you send me the  procedure of  installing the  pds 7.1 or pds 7.2  @syver_14@yahoo.com
thanx in advance

----------


## bhalchandra

Then u do one thing u upload or give me link where from u download

----------


## syver

here is the forum post for splm 8.0 you can use this: 


The SPLM 8.0 Demo Key for April and May 2006 is : 

Key Type: Client
Description: Demo key
Install Date: 3/30/2006
Expiry Date: 5/29/2006
NoOfDays: 60
IPAddress: 8.0Key - Uses Machine ID
License Key: 05eu7nlvvqfd7ltmqghb99gf2jdbpfbjs53det8h5hrmhtvldp  m9h6u 7ughvj7gffn7fdhmjsfcfkdjb2c77jlmbpijdbif7ftxma5fif 0rejhehb9itp1i8jlj9rj7enumveghjvhr7tnefbd1pd5donfh fkbrth8ficb4jnfqhjj9tktfn2llhijh9p15rhmpgni9hvt5c1 inqlbfoejjl22ladkqfcrdqr9hsdde4d7f9b4ptl79nedfpgrk n31naeh3ucxj9rb5l0ln79npajhtxn0q79ln9k9fkpkjfpl5lf hp5jhbfx5hgs

----------


## bhalchandra

key is not working

See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## bhalchandra

any one upload again

----------


## bhalchandra

can u send me video on my email id

----------


## bhalchandra

Its not working dear send me other one if u have

----------


## bhalchandra

send me another one key if u have.

----------


## bhalchandra

This is server key or clint key

----------


## syver

ok i will upload it 4 u later.......

----------


## bhalchandra

Ok but give me as early as possible
i am waiting for that
thank you very much

----------


## batoushinden

can anyone please reupload the installation files for PDS 8... the rapidshare links are all not working anymore.... thanks in advance ^^

----------


## lafragola

*can anyone send me download links .My email is rubeljko@yahoo.com
tnx!*

----------


## rashid.akhtar

hi, 
I am facing problem whem i click pds shell that time a massage will apear it says "FATAL SPLM Failed : A valid license server cannot be located for this client. "
if any can solve the problem please drop me a mail on rashid14_akhtar@yahoo.co.in/rashid.akhtar@ymail.com or on this blog/furm.


Thanking You


Rashid Akhtar

----------


## sreejith

Hai Breaker

Actually at he time of download from the rapid share, error message was appeared.

Please check it.

Sreeejith S

----------


## pdsadmin

Dear Breaker,



file is missing at given link 

kindly mail me link at kumartikku@yahoo.comSee More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## unni

Dear Breaker,

file is missing at given link 

kindly mail me link at unni_jordan@yahoo.com

----------


## batoushinden

can someone kindly re-upload links for PDS V 8.00.00.09 pleeeeeeeeease... as the forum goes too long, it seems that this is the only very that would really work. 

and another question.... after success fully installing pds 8.00.01 and the associated softwares... i tried to use the demo key given in this forum

Key Type: Client
Description: Demo key
Install Date: 3/30/2006
Expiry Date: 5/29/2006
NoOfDays: 60
IPAddress: 8.0Key - Uses Machine ID
License Key: 05eu7nlvvqfd7ltmqghb99gf2jdbpfbjs535hrmhtvldpm9h6u 7ughvj7gffn7fdhmjsfcfkdjb2c77jlmbpijdbif7ftxma5fif 0rejhehb9itp1i8jlj9rj7enumveghjvhr7tnefbd1pd5donfh fkbrth8ficb4jnfqhjj9tktfn2llhijh9p15rhmpgni9hvt5c1 inqlbfoejjl22ladkqfcrdqr9hsdde4d7f9b4ptl79nedfpgrk n31naeh3ucxj9rb5l0ln79npajhtxn0q79ln9k9fkpkjfpl5lf hp5jhbf

it seems that this key is for client license but when i try to install a key on SPLM it seems that it asks for a server license first... does anyone have any suggestions? ^^
thak you very much and more power...

----------


## danieljk

try it with the older version of SPLM.. OLDER version has the radio button for installing *Client* key in Enabled state.

----------


## batoushinden

thank you very much sir daniel for the quick reply, your help is very much appriciated... ^^ i would like to verify some other details, would older version of the SPLM work with PDS 8.00.01??? and are there download links available within this or the other forums for older version of the SPLM???? because so far searching the web has given me no luck at all... T_T thank you very much for the help

----------


## batoushinden

and one more thing, can i use PD_Lice from PDS 7.1 to PDS 8.00.01 for licensing??? or would i still need the older version of SPLM with the PD_lice installed??? and what would be the version of SPLM before SPLM 8??? sorry for bugging the forum for alot of questions.... i just want to be able to install pds T_T on my machine though I have experience with its operation i want to learn the installation procedure and administration... thank you very much...

----------


## batoushinden

i am still hopeful that someone would be kind enough to share the pds ver 8.00.00.09 ^^ thanks very much in advance... my email add is batoushinden@yahoo.com...

----------


## mbamine

Hi there,

New links for PDS V 08.00.00.09:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Everyone please be generous and share the links for SmartPlant 3D. I know it's too big but please write down how many pieces everyone has and we can put them all together.

Thanks

----------


## danieljk

Hi Batou. use the links above posted PDS 8.00.00.09. U can not use old PD_lice with PDS 8.0 version as it rerquires SPLM and its version is also 8.00.00.09 I think.. If u get anything higher version like 8.00.01.15 etc It wont work. Bcoz u can not load the demo key in that version. The Client mode is disabled in it.. Similarly the reason behind using older versions of PDS 8.0 is because the Demo key itself is of year 2006 , so u have to use old PDS 8 version like PDS 08.00.00.09. If u try with PDS 08.00.00.11 it wont work..

----------


## batoushinden

thank you very much danieljk for shedding the light ^^... thanks to mbamine for the links ^^ it wont bother me to redo my PDS installation again as long as it would work with the demo key... i hope someone could help mbamine with the smartplant 3d... thanks again ^^

----------


## batoushinden

good day to everyone, its me again.. now i have successfully installed the PDS software and tried to create a project... but i kinda messed up with it and i want to remove the project.... are there any specific things to do to delete a project??? to i have to mess with the rismanager or the oracle database to completely remove the project from the pds??? my plan is to use the same oracle project database to create a new project after deleting the old one... ^^ i hope someone could help out... thank you very much ^^ more power

----------


## ganvel

Hi friend 
please send me the rar password to this is id. ganvel@yahoo.com

----------


## mbamine

Hi,


The files are not password protected.

CiaoSee More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## rj7676

> How to solve the problem while creating the model in PDS, the batch process did not submit to the batch manager ? pl give some idea to submit batch, is there any variable to set ?



Use the batch manager/account mapping---> and add the USER NAME and PWD that u use the enter ur windows.... if you do not have any users then create one with password and add it here.... batch manager will start working.....

----------


## suave891

> GOOD MORNING.
> 
> I SAW ON THE WEB THAT YOU UPLOADED THE  PDS 8.0 INTERGRAPH WITH SERIAL AND ******  I ALREADY INSTALL  IT BUT WHEN I RUN THE  PD SHELL THERE IS AN ERROR COMING THAT TELLING THAT THE NQS IS NOT INSTALL AND BATCH SERVICES WILL NOT WORKING THEN ONE POP UP  COMING THAT BATCHAPI.DLL CANNOT FOUND ..THEN THE PDS WILL NOT CONTINUE. CAN YOU TELL ME OR PROVIDE SOME INSTRUCTION TO SOLVE IT. I KNOW YOURE THE ONE WHO CAN SOLVE IT.PLEASE I HOPE YOU CAN HELP MECAN YOU SEND IT TO MY PERSONAL EMAIL: syver_14@yahoo.com
> THANK YOU VERY MUCH AND I AM LOOKING FORWARD FOR YOUR COOPERATION.



hello everyone here is good information which i want to share with every user who is facing problem while running PD shell (an error message that batchapi.dll was not found) to make this problem solve reinstall the batch services setup and change the directory to C:\win32app\ingr and your problem will be solved.

----------


## tacka

Ill upload full manual next week on how to instal and mantain PDS, with demo licence, works 100%

for now here is full manual from intergraph on how to administrate and use pds  :Big Grin:  hope it helps a bit

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## danieljk

PDS Adminn. Course ..Enjoy.. coming up..project setup videos..

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## danieljk

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## danieljk

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## danieljk

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

pds piping modelling..

----------


## danieljk

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 pds spec creation n loading

----------


## danieljk

eqp n pipiing modellinsg
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Tiberius

thanx

----------


## batoushinden

thank you guys for all your contributions ^^ its pds knowledge spree...

----------


## ANDREWSON555

the download link is not active now, plz
plz, can any one send me link to download pds 8 software with license to
my mail id  andrewson555@gmail.com


plz help meSee More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## jenifer

can any one send me pds 8 software link, the above mentioned link was now deleted
plz any one send me the links to download pds software, license key and how to install notes

my mail id jenifersweety.cute@gmail.com

----------


## jenifer

can any one send me pds 8 software link, the above mentioned link was now deleted
plz any one send me the links to download pds software, license key and how to install notes
kindly help me plz.
my mail id jenifersweety.cute@gmail.com 
plz

----------


## sanjaykrsingh2008

I need SPLM 80.00.02.01 &  help how to use it ?

----------


## sanjaykrsingh2008

Very much thanks.

----------


## meena

what files should i replace in  (%win32app\pdlice\bin folder) would you share them please

----------


## mbamine

Many thanx danieljk,

Ciao

----------


## sweetdream

Dear danieljk,

thanks very much for your great contribution for this forum,
keep up the good work

sweetdream

----------


## jenifer

can any one send me pds 8 software link, the above mentioned link was now deleted
plz any one send me the links to download pds software, license key and how to install notes
kindly help me plz.
my mail id jenifersweety.cute@gmail.com 
plz

----------


## tacka

Ok party ppl here is the demo lic file,
dont forget turn your date to april 2006 go to 
intergraph smartplant license manager > install and remove > install license key > coppy this key, and select client ! 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

REMEMBER WHEN YOU UPLOAD YOUR REFERENCE DATA TO PDS YOUR DATE MUST BE APRIL 2006 OR IT WILL NOT ACCEPT YOUT INFORMATION!!!!!!

----------


## mswg

Hi Daniel,

Could you please post and an Oracle installation film?!

Thank you in advance!

Regards,
mswg.

----------


## tamiltata

thanks

----------


## EXCHANGER

Hello

I have the next error please help!!!!!



Error Opening Standard Note LibrarySee More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## skywalker01

anyone has ISOGEN for PDS8.0,shall you upload it ?thanks...... because above links about PDS8.0 which all not have ISOGEN, so if someone has,would you upload it?

----------


## tacka

Well PD_ISOGEN is hard to find tho i have seen that danieljk  has it, he used it in his videos  :Big Grin: 

ORACLE DATABASE CREATIN VIDEOS ARE HERE DOWNLOAD THEM FORM >>>>>>>>>>>> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] <<<<<<<<<<<<

Please first start with word document.

hope this helps you a bit. i will try to get oracle download links up and runing.

----------


## tacka

*ORACLE 9.0i DOWNLOAD LINKS DOWNLOAD THEM FAST*


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## singwill007

tacka, than you so much for what you posted. if youn upload smartplant 3d 2007, we will be grateful.

----------


## danieljk

i tacka..those video r not mine..just got from someone..  :Smile:

----------


## singwill007

Thank you, danel JK, I just finished do i want to learn. wnloading your video and noticed that you are here. I know you are a good user of PDS. I am new to this area, but I want to learn.

----------


## tacka

Hehe nothing is ever ours Daniel, we just copy and modify  :Big Grin: 

I dont have smartplant, havent worked on it, i will give my best to find you download links tho.

Btw keep posting everything new (old) you know or you have learned about PDS !

----------


## Budiana

thank you very much

----------


## EXCHANGER

Hi, 

I set up a project with Express Project Creation tool and try to creat a model, now i can enter into the sample model ,but can not enter the model created by myself. The downside message says: No models found for Design area (equipment),Erroe Retrieving Model Data (Equipment). 
Anyone has such experience plz help me. Thanks a lot.

----------


## danieljk

go to proj admin.. under where u create design areas,  models etc.. there is a option " Create Database Tables" click on it and accept.. a batch will run and then u will see the models in piping designer..

----------


## syver

Hi daniel, i saw ur videos about pds installation and one thing i found that pds version is 8.00.00.09 and the pds posted here is version 8.00.00.01 that is not matching with splm 8.00.00.09 that you posted before and the license txt files, can you upload the pds v.8.00.00.09 and the license file txt that i think that is for 33 days only please help me i need it this pds i know ur the one that can help me...

----------


## syver

Mbamine,



can you upload again the pds v.8.00.00.09 i really apreciated it or anyone have a kind heart on this forum..please help to get this software...thanx in advance.....See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## syver

Tiberus

r u online now, can you help to get the pds v.00.00.09 that recently posted by mbamine last 04/27/10 i really need this software can you upload it..or can you send me on my email syver_14@yahoo.com i already get the pds v.8.00.00.01 but i cannot install it because the splm that posted here is splm v.8.00.00.09 that is not comptible with. Thanx in advance to all hu can help especially to all administrators and senior members of this forum

----------


## tacka

Use the download links on first page, if for some reason you cant download them, try editing them in word, then /copy-paste in browser manualy, it helps sometimes.

Btw anyone know where to get Intools?

----------


## syver

tacka,
but this version of pds is pds 8.00.00.1 that is not compatible with splm v. 8.00.00.09 that also posted here with license key from april to may 2006, can you re -upload the pds v.8.00.00.09 please help me......thnx in advance to all who have great heart to help others......

----------


## syver

batoushinden,

can i ask u a favor can u upload the pds v.8.00.00.09 that posted by mbamine because the link now had deleted the file i cant download it i had the same problem with you i get pds v.8.00.00.01 that is not comptble with splm 8.00.00.09 that posted here can you help me to get it..please you send to my email add: syver_14@yahoo.com or just upload it the forum..thnx in advance....

----------


## kapilsharma7985

Hi everyone,
*PLS Read It*
All links in this forum are either dead or without cr----ck / key / lic. file / splm file , or not installed properly
i wants to say u all, i need *PDS* any version But Complete with cr----ck ( *Fully Complete in every manner*) 
which I will be able to run in my pc without any problem,
PLS Help Me ,
With Lots Of Warm Thanks

----------


## EXCHANGER

Forum please can you tell me how to load a model becouse at the time of going to design area.
I get the equip area but doesn't contains any model

I loaded the model from project manager enviromen create> create model and complete the Create data model> submiting "project" to queue pd create model 
but the following error is displayed

Model retriving Data Error

Other thing I fellow the steps in the Reference Model uploaded by daniel jk(Tank you daniel JK) but in my c:\TEMP don't appear the txt files after load piping Job Specification Manger,dont shownme none of them txt files in c:\temp 
I think  this is my problem and for that i cant enter to pds model!!!!!, but  i dont know how resolve it.

For other way please say me how configurate the batch manager and queue

please help me.

Thank you

----------


## syver

excahnger

can you upload the pds v.8.00.00.09 i really needed it..i know you download it already thats why you are in process of project creation, please help me....thanx in advance..or you send on my email: syver_14@yahoo.com

----------


## EXCHANGER

:EEK!: 07-07-2009 01:44 AM #180 The Breaker  
View Profile  
View Forum Posts  
Private Message  
View Blog Entries  
View Articles  
Add as Contact  
Junior Member Join Date Jul 2009 
Posts 7  
Hi every body,

here is the final solution for your problem in Intergraph Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)
The following links Contains The PDS & the License: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
all you need is to set your system date (from bios) to the date prior the date which is mentioned in the license file & install the key, that's it.

Be Aware that my next Upload is SmartPlant 3D V6.1.
Thanks & have fun!!!

The Breaker 

This links are which i install, forum please confirm are good links.!!!!!!!!
Syver
You can chek the pos for breaker in Once Again Forum

And please check my question in the past posts.

----------


## EXCHANGER

tack

I think that I have INtools but you know how install intools?

I loading  pds but i cant finish becouse i can't create any model,


please help me, and if tou say me what version of Intool need, i make all posible for...

----------


## syver

Exchanger,

the  link that are  posted by breaker has been deleted can you  upload it again for me please..i just realy need this pds v.8.00.00.009 please help me...i can help you through installation and project creation because i had friend an administrator of  pds for a very long time...i can get him an ideas please i just really need to have this  version.....
Thanx in advance....

----------


## danieljk

Hello Exchanger... Read thsi for ur problems...

For ur No TXT files in C:\Temp folder, Right click on My Computer --Properties --Advanced--Environment Variables--User Variables- U will See that Temp and TMp values are set to someting like C:\Documents & Setting etc etc... You need to Edit/Modify the values there to look like C:\Temp for both the Variables TEMP and TMP. Take a system restart. and It will work fine..

Reg. INGR Batch Manager, Start the application. On left hand side u will see Batch Servers and under the Intergraph Batch Services Tree u will see the name of your computer. Right click on it-- Go to Account Mapping - in the Account Mapping window type following..

Map from Account
Domain/Host -->  *
User   -->            *

Map from Account
Domain/Host -->  here from the dropdown menu, select your computer name.
User   -->            here type the User name with whcih u have logged onto ur compuer..

Now Click on Add button. You will get a message that the operation will be performed now. Click on OK/YS on that message.

Now u wull b promted to enter the password for the above username. Key in the password in the fileds. Confirm the same password. Click ok.and Exit the Account Mapping window. There u go.. u have just set up Batch manager.

TO see the various PDS batch Queues in the Batch Manager , Go to Star-Prog..-PDSShell-PDS Queue and select all the Checkmarks and click OK. U will be asked that the changes wil be saved to afile called queue .lst ..click OK on that...

Now go to Batch  MGR and u will see all the queus in ther.e..

----------


## syver

hi daniel can  u please upload the pds v.00.00.09 because the  link that provided by breaker and mbamine the files was deleted.... can  you  help me ....can u re-upload it again i coudint run the pds v8.00.00.01 with the splm v.8.00.00.09  i really need  it.....tanx  in advance........

See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## EXCHANGER

Syver I hope upload this files but only just give me 1 or 2 days becouse my conection is slow!!!

----------


## EXCHANGER

Thanks a lot.

At this moment i have my variables in accordance with you, but i will reload the batch manager.
See you soon.

----------


## tacka

i dont have pds 8.0.0.3 only 8.0.0.1 that i got of this server, i am nearly compleated with creating full video on settup for pds 8.0.0.1
i will upload everything that i have,
exchanger i think ur problem is in batch service do what daniel told you.
when you submit a job to batch you should have a dos window pop-up
i need any version of intools, i want to try to ----- it or eneble it in any way possible.
if anyone eeds anything, or has any error, take a screen shot and send it to me to davork@bih.net.ba

----------


## EXCHANGER

Hi,

Forum i have one question, Can i install a new or old version of isogen in a pds 8.0.0.9

----------


## danieljk

give it a try.. isogen 7.1 workes with pds 7.3..

----------


## syver

i am still waiting for someone to upload pds v.8.00.00.09 and the necessary license file and procedures ..exchanger i am waiting for that ..thnks in advance....and also tacka we are greatly appreciated for your coming post for pds 8.0.0.1

----------


## EXCHANGER

sorry siver but here is the first part

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



pass:help

regards

----------


## singwill007

Mr Exchanger, so this is a working PDS8.0? Thanks in advance.

----------


## syver

thanks echanger..for your post i am waiting for the next part of pds 8.00.00.09 and its license file...thanks in advance...i will download your part 1 post when i got home....i am on the office right now and i cant download it from here..hope you will upload  the next part as soon as possible......thanks once again for your kind heart....

----------


## EXCHANGER

hello
Syver second part
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## janakiraman.malliga

dear exchanger totally how many parts

----------


## EXCHANGER

Hi 
only are four parts janakiraman,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

regards



see you soon.See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## janakiraman.malliga

thanks exchanger. shall u explain how to install pds 8.0. this is valuable gift for our forum

----------


## sweetdream

Dear EXCHANGER,

Can you Please upload the Intools and isogen also,
Thanks in Advance

sweetdream

----------


## umairsaleem606

Thank you EXCHANGER ....could you share the 4th part too..

----------


## EXCHANGER

Hello 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

this is the four zip

regards
exchanger!!!!!!!!

----------


## singwill007

HI, EXCHANGER, YOU SHOW UP PRETTY MUCH ON TIME, HUM, THANKS. HAVING A pdms 12.0 to share? buddy

----------


## syver

exchanger, theres an error while extracting  zip files.....is there any solution for this the setup exe is corrupt or the volume, that is the messsages appear..can you help me with this...

----------


## syver

exchanger, thanks for your  post for pds 8.00.09 i am greatly appreciate it, one question only if i install this do i need a network connection for this or a internet connection before i install this... can you send me the steps how you install this  pds version, because i plan to install it with my laptop, it is possible to run with the laptop..thanks in advance...if you a step by step procedure in installation its very favorable for us..thanks my friend.....

----------


## janakiraman.malliga

wat syver told i also need that only. please help step by step insallation procedure of intergraph pds. it ll great help for this forum. v r waiting ur favorable reply

----------


## EXCHANGER

Hi 

You only need to read the old posts by Breaker, jkdaniel, tacka, etc (tanks to all), and the next forums  Once Again..., Step by step...

Good luck
exchanger11@gmail.com

----------


## vikaschaurasia

password is  not correct plz ???????
thanks

----------


## syver

dear All,

I got a problem while making a express project creation database while i creating a schema to PD_PDS I got this error, can someone help to solve this  problem, thank you very much in advance.....

----------


## tacka

Syver can you upload a larger image, or just tell me what's the error number?


If you get ORA-12571: TNS: packet writer failure error,
you can try going to where your oracle is installed and do the folowing : 

d:\oracle\ora90\network\ADMIN
Edit file sqlnet.ora and change:

SQLNET.AUTHENTICATION_SERVICES= (NTS)

To

SQLNET.AUTHENTICATION_SERVICES= (NONE)See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## syver

Tacka,

the oracle that i installed is oracle 10g enterprise edition  the error is ora-12257.
Error while trying to retrieve text for ora-12257...
Any aidea for this .....

----------


## tacka

as far as i know if you want to use pds you have to use oracle 9.0i you can go up to 9.2.0.6 thats the last onw it supports i think.
there is error in oracle it cant read the pds script for creating database, if you can code in sql you can try to resolve this problem, if not i sugest you download oracle 9.0
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## syver

SO THE ORACLE 10G IS NOT APPLICABLE, BUT WHY ON THE PAOST OF DANIEL WITH PROJECT CREATION DATABASE IT SHOWS THAT ORACLE 10G IS THE ONE INSTALLED AND THE RISROADS 6.0 BUT IF YOU USE ORACLE 9.0 INSTALLED RISROAD 5.0 BUT ANYWAY I WILL DOWNLOAD THE THE ORACLE 9.0i and i will TELL YOU LATER IF I GOT A PROBLEM AGAIN....ONE MORE QUESTION IN PROJECT CREATION DID YOU USE PDS EXPRESS PROJECT CREATION OR IN THE PROJECT ADMINISTRATOR.... THAT INCLUDE IN THE PDS....CAN YOU SEND ME  PROCEDURE OR VIDEOS HOW TO INSTALL ORACLE 9.0 AND SOME STEPS IN PROJECT CREATION DATABASE....THANKS IN ADVANCE......HOPE I CAN RUN ALSO MY PDS 8.0.....

----------


## tacka

Look on pages before, you have links for oracle9.0i and vidoe on how to setup project database.

----------


## sanjaykrsingh2008

Dear friend tacka,
Please tell onething, is it possible to use PDS on a standalone PC ?

----------


## EXCHANGER

yes is possible.
Regards

----------


## EXCHANGER

Syver well you should make sure that your oracle paths don't have any blank spaces if your paths have spaces the software will have errors.

----------


## sanjaykrsingh2008

Dear Exchanger , can you help me about installing pds, project setup etc.
Regards,

----------


## EXCHANGER

yes sure.

----------


## syver

exchanger, did oracle 10g is applicable for pds 8.0.09 or should i use oracle 9.0 and what you sad that it should not have not a blnk spaces, can you give example for this, because i already install oracle 10g in my drive c: only  is that correct, when i make project using express project creation theres a error coming that saying "error in retrieving text file for ora-12257 ..can you help me with that ....

----------


## crispyneha

Dear All,
I am stuck in EE-Raceway Module. Not Able to propagate unequal Tee. Example when i am using two different spec of tray, one is 900mm width radius 900mm and other is 450mm width and radius 900mm. i am getting error that "Unable To Validate part at rcp asid 262."

Please Help Me out, How i can remove this error or this is not possible in PDS.

----------


## tacka

It is possible to install pds on any machine, only be careful, when you connect to a lan or wireles network, ris might pickpu another ip addres, and when you start pds it will show you error.
It might be possible to use pds 8.0.0.9 with 10g oracle, i am using oracle 9.2.0.6 and its runing perfectly, so why change something thats perfect  :Big Grin: 
Crispyneha i am perfecting my administration skills, so unfortunatly i dont know much about design and such, i will look in to your error, if you can post a screenshot of error it would help me much.
This is INTERGRAPHS COMPLEATE MANUAL for pds, if you dont have it you can download it here 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



If you need anything just send me a mail to davork@bih.net.baSee More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## sanjaykrsingh2008

Dear Exchanger,
 Please help me......
I am getting an error  while creating project.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vikaschaurasia

Originally Posted by The Breaker  
Once Again For all People Who Looks for an intelligent data-centric 3d Industrial

software I present SmartPlant 3D v.6.1

Links:
RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting

Once Again I Introduce the most wanted software in all industrial fields: Intergraph PDS v8.0 with the license:

Here is the links:

RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting

Here is A demonstration video for SmartPlant 3D:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Here Is the PDS Equipment & Piping Course Manuals:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

& I will post the Intergraph Enterprise 2007 Package in my future posts.can send me the link of smart plant 3d it is not pening 

please share pds complete

----------


## EXCHANGER

Hi 

To all, you can download oracle from the next site is better, for the night i will post the procedure to load it.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards.

----------


## janakiraman.malliga

dear exchanger 
which version oracle i want to download

----------


## janakiraman.malliga

In that site

they ask product pack and platform too
which one i want to select please tell clearly

----------


## EXCHANGER

for pds 8.0.0.9 you can load 9.2.0.1!!!

well, this is if you have a win xp for 32  bits
but, you download oracle database 9.2.0.1 32 bits for windows system

----------


## janakiraman.malliga

Dear exchanger

u mentioned site they  ask product pack and platform

what i want to select

----------


## EXCHANGER

Oracle 9i Database Release 2 (9.2.0.1.0) Media Pack v1 for Microsoft Win.

----------


## janakiraman.malliga

Thanks exchanger now i am downloading oracle 9.2. I am eagerly waiting for step by step procedure for pds. Thanks exchanger good night.

----------


## sanjaykrsingh2008

Dear Exchanger ,
Please help me. I have problem which I have posted in post #434 . I am using oracle 9i & pds 8.0.0.9.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## EXCHANGER

sanjaykrsingh2008  

I saw the image but i can,t see because is very small, please send me it, to my email in ppt or similar.
regards

----------


## janakiraman.malliga

hello exchanger yday i downloaded oracle 9i. what is next procedure

See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## vikaschaurasia

Dear EXCHANGER,

Pds_8[1].0.part1.rar

Pds_8[1].0.part2.rar

Pds_8[1].0.part3.rar


password : help


not correct plz send  new password
vikaschaurasia02@gmail.com

----------


## sanjaykrsingh2008

Dear Exchanger,
 Please help me......
I am getting an error  while creating project.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## zantetzuken05

hi exchanger, i have the same problem as yours. i have installed the pds, created database and projects but when i created the model in equipment and piping, nothing is displayed when you enther the piping and equipment discipline. i has something to do with your batch services.

----------


## EXCHANGER

yes only check if your batch runs, if not tomorrow i send you how configure it, 

check your enviroment variables and your temp folder. 
change your variables TMP and TEMP to c:\temp

regards

----------


## zantetzuken05

have u configured it properly and have you entered in your created model? thanks!!

----------


## zantetzuken05

i've asked pds experts here and they said that it is one of the hardest part in configuring pds. the configuring of batch services. my friend have formated his pc twice just to configure his batch services

----------


## zantetzuken05

please send me exchanger how to configure it. i appreciate it a lot. here is my email kenxu2000@yahoo.com

----------


## vikaschaurasia

Thank you EXCHANGER ....

----------


## mbamine

Hi there,

Can you please provide the links for SmartPlant 3D v6.1 or send me via mbamine1@gmail.com?
No links are assigned! Just text!

Thanks
mbamine





> Originally Posted by The Breaker  
> Once Again For all People Who Looks for an intelligent data-centric 3d Industrial
> 
> software I present SmartPlant 3D v.6.1
> 
> Links:
> RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting
> RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting
> RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting
> ...

----------


## EXCHANGER

Hi forum

If anybody have SPR load procedure please share or please give me any tips. I installed it but doesnt run.

Regards

----------


## janakiraman.malliga

Dear exchanger

for smartplant review 6

This Sr. No. of  SPR 6.0 and all the modules and it does not require PD_LICE or SPLM software. Cheers guys!!

00000197400384

----------


## EXCHANGER

Well but I dont have SPR 6.0, Can you share it for me.



RegardsSee More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## janakiraman.malliga

wait exchanger. i will upload my link with in hour

----------


## janakiraman.malliga

regarding intergraph pds i download oracle that day wat u said and i installed microstation. next step what i do? shall u explain clearly

----------


## EXCHANGER

I have the next window when i run SPR

----------


## EXCHANGER

deleted

----------


## EXCHANGER

PDS & its related softwares installation procedure as under

1. Install oracle 9i for PDS 8.0

2. Install Microstation_J for PDS 8.0
(Download link for MicroStation J v07.01.05.03 as under
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Passward: bentley_msj)

3. For PDS Installation package first of all install SPLM & its key (Client or Server)
Install Risserver for oracle (RISORADS 5.7.0.7)
Install Risshare
Install your PDS package from setup.exe (Load all modules)
Install PD_XPDA
Install SDNF
Install Batch services

----------


## janakiraman.malliga

thanks exchanger. in your software pds (what u given last i mean that four part). there is no splm and its key. where i can get that. please mail me: janakiraman.malliga@gmail.com

after install this next procedure is create database procedure in oracle 9i?
and some of them of told in our forum.

dont install progam files directly. what do u mean that is?

----------


## janakiraman.malliga

Dear exchanger
for smartplant review6

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] review.rar

----------


## EXCHANGER

janakiraman

How run SPR need help please!!!!

----------


## janakiraman.malliga

Dear exchanger
smartplant review is nothing but navisworks.
just view our drawing
it will support
.dwg, .dgn,.dxf, .---,.dtm
what ever we draw in smartplant, autocad, microstation and so on. using smartplant review view that drawing and cross check the drawing accuracy
which company u r exchanger?

----------


## harihago

Dear Friend

Please send me PDS V8 Installation procedure. My Mail ID : harighari@yahoo.co.in

Thanks
Hariharan

----------


## syver

hi everyone here, especially exchanger and tacka.. that have both a good heart to help other people,
I had a hard time to create a project database using express project creation when i making shemas  there is an error that coming " ORACLE ERROR 12560"
ORA-12560 TNS: PROTOCOL ADAPTER ERROR can anyone help on this? I am stuck up for about a month for this project creation....Thank you very much......you can email to me your suggestion and solution thru: syver_14@yahoo.com

----------


## ikky

Hi Exchanger...



I've followed your steps to install the PDS, but I cant move because I stuck with the serial number. May you share the serial number?? Thank youSee More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## zantetzuken05

hi exchanger, i've installed the pds on my laptop there there was an error when i open the RIS manager. It says that it cannot create schema. how can i fix it? tanx

----------


## zantetzuken05

hi tacka, i've installed the pds on my laptop. the same procedure as i've installed pds on my desktop. befor i install th pds on my laptop, i've configure the loop adapter as stated in this forum. but when open the RIS manager there's an error that RIS cant get schema file. how can i fix it? thanx a lot

----------


## jcrv

Exchanger password (help) no run, can yo send me pass correct to jcrv@icoiig.es?
Thanks in advance

----------


## ikky

Hi Zan..

I've try to install PDS with the exchanger's procedure, but evrytime I install the RIS etc, its always ask the serial number. How do you solve it? I am newbie for this programme, thank you.

----------


## heh_021

Hi All

Please Help To creation Database Oracel 10G Database Setp To Setp

Error Pic :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks-Thanks

----------


## harihago

Dear Friend

I installed this software. Please share SPLM Server license Key for PDS V8.0. My mail ID harighari@yahoo.co.in
I will ever forget this help.

Thanks
Hari





> I have found these links and are for information please,
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...

----------


## heh_021

Please Share SPLM Full

I am Full Install Program
But Not Key For SPLM Clinet & Server Version 8 & 9
First We Must Register Program Splm And Run Pds 8

Thanks Please Share Splm

vls_shop@yahoo.com

Thanks

----------


## meena

would any one please help me ==>while i created apiping design area and piping model but when i enter the piping designer and the piping design area amessage says [ no models found for design area]

----------


## meena

Would any one please help me ==>while i created a piping design area and piping model but when I enter the piping designer and the piping design area a message says [ no models found for design area]

----------


## harihago

asdfgf

----------


## harihago

if you want assistance call me at 09444270116





> Would any one please help me ==>while i created a piping design area and piping model but when I enter the piping designer and the piping design area a message says [ no models found for design area]

----------


## francisblesson

[friend,



Do like this

Project environment manager-create options-select disipline -
create design area data-then create model -and finally create database tables.See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## meena

thanks for the great help my friends and i will try to do what you have told me.

----------


## dnsharek

Hi all,

I need smartplant3d software. Please upload and share it.

----------


## ramesh2008

Hello Meena,
 1st u create the project , module by using Oracle9i / oracle 10g database. after u load module. Finaly convert PDS to Smart view Bgr format then open with smart view u see the u  3D layout.

----------


## jabbathehut

Does PDS have to be running correctly to run Smartplant? Also which version of PDS does Smartplant v6 work with.?

----------


## meena

i did the following and i still have the error==>creat the project,creat displine,create design area data-then create model -and finally create database tables. 
would any body tell me what should i do in details
this is my e.mail just in case meena_rezkallah@yahoo.com.
the errors are in piping module [no model found in this area] , in equipment module [error in retriving model data].
thanks in advance.

----------


## meena

MR. harihago, would you please send me you email to get contact with you if you want
this is my email meena_rezkallah@yahoo.com

----------


## francisblesson

can you tell what is your actual error or problem?

----------


## meena

would you my friends tell me,
is there any thing i should do before creating displine,create design area data-then create model -and finally create database tables.

----------


## francisblesson

tell what is the error

----------


## meena

after creating the displine,create design area data-then create model and 
when i want to enter the piping model that i created befor there is a message appears telling me that {*no models found in this area* }
when i want to enter the equipment model that i created befor there is a message appears telling me that {*error in retriving model data*}
this is my error would you please advise,thanks in advance my friends.

----------


## meena

MR.ramesh2008 i created the project like the project creation videos that on 4shared telling me.[ **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ]
 i think that is all what i should do wi oracle 9i i wonder is there any more steps should be done on oracle more than what i did
and i do not know how to create module by using Oracle9i  database.
and i do not know how to convert PDS to Smart view Bgr format then open with smart view u see the u 3D layout. 
Thanks friend.

----------


## francisblesson

If you follow as per this video configuration it  is tough because this method is using admin for making projects . but as a newer pds express project creation is better. it is simple and easy to configure.

See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## francisblesson

if you want any help please contact through my gtalk  , i can help through online.
blesson.emmatty@gmail.com

----------


## vikaschaurasia

i have download SPR 6 frim link given here but when i install exe file  
This Sr. No. of  SPR 6.0 and all the modules and it does not require PD_LICE or SPLM software. Cheers guys!!

00000197400384

user name: Bugs Bunny
company name:Warner Brothers Movie World

serial no.:00000197400384

next step

lincese arrgement: yes is not active please help

vikascha123@yahoo.co.in

----------


## danieljk

click on  Accept. It will open a PDF file of license agreement and then when u close that PDF file(Adobe reader application) the Yes button will be hilighted.

----------


## francisblesson

Dear,

i will explain how to configure express project creation
create project name folder (Test)
create project folder in same folder(prj)
copy the pds.cmd from c:\win32\ingr\pd_shell to your 'project' folder.
go to *START*>*PROGRAM*>*PD_SHELL*>PDS Configure and change the path for PDS 3D control file - (D:\Test\prj\pds.cmd)
then click on modify and change the path of PROJ_FILE -(D:\Test\prj\\
PROJ_ADDR - name of compter or user
Then continue

go to start >*program*>*RIS -05*.> *RIS Schema manager*.
create blank schema file . select *schema file* it will show schema file , select *Locate schema file*
select local & Enter schema file Name ( *eg. D:\Test\prj\schemas*) and press *apply* , the message will appear , *schema file located successfully*,
go to start >*program*>*oracle enterprise manager*>*security manager* 
create oracle database user select *create*
key-in following information
*oracle user - pd_project* , *password - pd_project*  , *confirm password - pd_project*
and *Tablespaces : default - user data . Temporary -Temporary data* 
go to *Roles/Privilages*  select* CONNECT , DBA , RESOURCES*  and press *Create*
click on *Create like* and create the following remaining database users
1)pd_test
2)dd_test(3D)
3)ra_test(3D)
4)ru_test(3D)


go to *START*>*PROGRAM*>*PD_SHELL*>Express project creation
user level : select :New user . select NO for Do you want to load 3d sample data from product
select piping & equipment (for 3d)
and accept the form
the Express project creation(define project data) form will appear 
Define project number , project name , company name, job number , plant number , plant name  & accept the form
Define system unit : model of system of units - Metric
NPD system of units(pipes & fittings size basics) - English
plant co ordinate system monument : do you want to specify a plant monument - say No


then create data base schemas
click on - create new schema- accept
pd_test
dd_test
ra_test
ru_test


accept 
project creation complete...

----------


## vikaschaurasia

thanks

----------


## meena

thanks MR. francisblesson for your information but my problem begins after doing what you wrote and i already created project using your way(Express project creation) the same steps like you ==>my prblem begins after creating displine,design area,model data, after that i should go to pipinging design,select design area,select design model,but the pds shows a message that there is no models in this area.

----------


## meena

MR. francisblesson what is the next step to enter the piping design module and draw the piping system.
thanks in advance for you great help

----------


## francisblesson

Before doing all these steps *(creating displine,design area,model data,)* check whether *model setup* is done or not. 
This is very important because the path in directory is always in project folder means (Test project folder). *eg:- D:\Test\Models\piping\*
After doing 3 steps in the *create option( create design area data, create model,create database tables)* make sure that *batch created* or not..
if all these things are clear it will work properly...

----------


## zantetzuken05

hello to evryone specially to danieljk. can you please upload again the pdlice.exe -----. the links were not working. tanx

----------


## vikaschaurasia

dear all of u 
i have copy some file these are from bin folder
licefind.exe
license.exe for intergarh 07.03.00.11
pdlice.exe version 6.0
can it use?

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## tdthai

Dear EXCHANGER

PLEASE SEND ME PASS FOR DOWNLOAD THE LINK FROM Pds_8[1].0.part1.rar TO Pds_8[1].0.part4.rar, THANK YOU VERY MUCH


tdthaiceco@gmail.comSee More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## patil

*what is the error in pds setup*
Netddr PARESH and directory E:\PDS\PROJ\\ could not be mounted
verify the specified control files please

----------


## patil

what is the error in pds setup
    Netddr PARESH and directory E:\PDS\PROJ\\ could not be mounted
    verify the specified control files please 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## patil



----------


## patil

what is the error in pds setup
    Netddr PARESH and directory E:\PDS\PROJ\\ could not be mounted
    verify the specified control files please 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mel_lolos

> what is the error in pds setup
>     Netddr PARESH and directory E:\PDS\PROJ\\ could not be mounted
>     verify the specified control files please 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then mount the project you have created, as per you post, it is in E:\pds\proj. You should go to pdshell>pds configure, then in a dialog box that appears, click on modify and in Proj_File: type 'E:\pds\proj', in Proj_Add: type your computer name, all without quotes, then click continue to exit the form. Hope this helps.

----------


## msharma

this magnitude.zip containing a virus, please dont download

----------


## JACHIYODA

Please help I am new to this PDS. I installed PDS 7.1 and needs PDLICE.

----------


## JACHIYODA

Hi Danieljk or Sikkil please help me for pdlice for PDS 7.1  was posted before. thanks

----------


## DiaaB

Hi,

how are you,
I followed the steps for install PDS 8
one time with 127.0.0.1 and anothe with laptop loopback.
I have got the following:

1 

"
      -- Currently Installed Keys --

Node:           wp                  
Address:        127.0.0.1      
Status:         
SPLM Server Key File              -> pdlice_key_S
                                     [SOFTWARE\Intergraph\Pdlice_etc]
Key Type                            -> Server Node-Specific License
Host Address                        -> 127.0.0.1
Install Date                        -> 27-SEP-1995[+2 days]
No. Of Seats                        -> 0[3D:0, 2D:0, IDM:0, PI:0]
Service Life (Specified)            -> 0 days
Service Life (Remaining)            -> -3838 days
Expires After                       -> 29-SEP-1995
Daily Seats (Specified)             -> 0
License Key:  09stdjhjvlerfinmljdr1hrb9hbhjdn7f73nphfbxla50fkrmk  fxn8plhnbjrr20ft1jej9gfd5f3i9hhh2r9jb8f8u7ptlw9epj  7blnj6gnkctf3rltqtpljrtnhmnm7fhkdkul7x8ojbpcdkdy9s  apfjfnkfvft6lnyrvggpn6x57ap1f

SPLM Client Key File              -> pdlice_key_C
                                     [SOFTWARE\Intergraph\Pdlice_etc]
Key Type                            -> Client Node-Ind  License Installed
Host Address                        -> 127.0.0.1
Start Date                          -> 30-MAR-2006
No. Of Seats                        -> 1[Ignored]
Service Life (Specified)            -> 60 days
Service Life (Remaining)            -> 59 days
Expires After                       -> 31-MAY-2006
Daily Seats (Specified)             -> 0
License Key:  06ev8omwwrge8kenrhihaahg3kecqgckd646isniuwmeanai7v  8vhiwk8hggo8ge2nktgdglekc3d88kmnaqjkecjg8gui7b6gjg  1sfkifica3uq2j9k6kask8fovnwfhikwis8uofgce2qe6epogi  g5csli9gjdc54ogrikkajlugo3mmijkioa26sinqhojaiwe6b2  jorjcgpfkkm336belrgdsersaijeef5e8gac5qem8aofegqhsl  o42obfi4vdik8sc6m1mo8aoqbkiuio1r8amoalagiqlkgqm6mg  ia6k2cg
"
2

"
      -- Currently Installed Keys --

Node:           wp                  
Address:        192.168.0.1    
Status:         
SPLM Server Key File              -> pdlice_key_S
                                     [SOFTWARE\Intergraph\Pdlice_etc]
Key Type                            -> Server Node-Specific License
Host Address                        -> 192.168.0.1
Install Date                        -> 27-SEP-1995[+2 days]
No. Of Seats                        -> 0[3D:0, 2D:0, IDM:0, PI:0]
Service Life (Specified)            -> 0 days
Service Life (Remaining)            -> -3838 days
Expires After                       -> 29-SEP-1995
Daily Seats (Specified)             -> 0
License Key:  09ofhqlp3h47trb5ldllnqgehfjdifdnfh9h6blh5duhdh99no  9rehn5rxrbnob8pd3clbt9jh6997nhtlade7xbnlpl3jnj5bfg  ff4tjjbgjlkfv936ejflbls8lcrpllho6t7vlrpllb9diqhf8i  pedvj637bh775s8n3g7bfbi2li90y

SPLM Client Key File              -> pdlice_key_C
                                     [SOFTWARE\Intergraph\Pdlice_etc]
Key Type                            -> Client Node-Ind  License Installed
Host Address                        -> 192.168.0.1
Start Date                          -> 30-MAR-2006
No. Of Seats                        -> 1[Ignored]
Service Life (Specified)            -> 60 days
Service Life (Remaining)            -> 59 days
Expires After                       -> 31-MAY-2006
Daily Seats (Specified)             -> 0
License Key:  06ev8omwwrge8uenrhicaahg3kecqgckd646isniuwmeanai7v  8vhiwk8hggo8ge2nktgdglekc3d88kmnaqjkecjg8gui7b6gjg  1sfkifica3uq2j9k6kask8fovnwfhikwis8uofgce2qe6epogi  g5csui9gjdc54ogrikkaolugo3mmijkioa26sinqhojaiwe6c2  jorjcgpfkkm336belrgdsersaireef5e8gac5qem8aofegqhsl  o42obfi4vfikgsc6m1mo8aoqbkiuio1r8amoalagiqlkgqm6mg  ia6k2cg
"


but whene tyo to open PDS shell the key fail.

can you help me?
Please see the attached fail to reserve a seat for the 2nd installation.


Thanks for your attention.
Regards,

D. B.

----------


## DiaaB

"
SPLM: Testing: Reserve A Seat...

Connecting to...  wp

Unsuccessful Server Nodes Attempted: 


Node:           wp                  
Address:        192.168.0.1    
Status:         Invalid Key.  Mismatching parameters.
Attempts:       1


Failed To Reserve A Seat
"

----------


## DiaaB

"
SPLM: Testing: Reserve A Seat...

Connecting to...  wp

Unsuccessful Server Nodes Attempted: 


Node:           wp                  
Address:        192.168.0.1    
Status:         Invalid Key.  Mismatching parameters.
Attempts:       1


Failed To Reserve A Seat
"

----------


## khansmile

Hi,



I want to install PDS 8 on my laptop. I am new to this and need all the step by step guide along with the download link for the necessary setup files and all the related material. If anyone can help me, would really appreciate if you can send me all relevant details on my email khansmile@gmail.com.

Thanks in advance to all the champs here.See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## meena

hi all after the great help from Mr. mel lolos and all the great men in this fourm, i suceeded in raisig a project and i did the referance model attachement 
after entering the piping model and click on( place component) an error called( piping commodity error data) appeared to me
would any one of you gentlemen help me, thanks in advance.

----------


## danieljk

Hi Meena..

load the delivered specs in PDS Reference Data manager. Then u wont get the error.

----------


## meena

would you please tell me how

----------


## DiaaB

*Hi All,

What about my ques. posted No. 514 & 515 page 43.
Please if anyone can help me this is my e-mail     


Thanks for your attention.
Regards,

D. B.*

----------


## DiaaB

*diaa_badr@yahoo.com*

----------


## syver

DEAR ALL,

i had a problem in project creation database there is always problem in oracle" ORA-12560: TNS: PROTOCOL ADAPTER ERROR[/B]" can someone help me solve this...I am currently finding the soulution for almost a month for this, my oracle version is oracle 9i...
Thank you in advance for somebody who can help me......

----------


## patil

:Confused: what is the us of MACHINE ID
GO STARTUP SMART PLANT LICENCE MANGER 
GENARATE MACHINE ID AT DEFAULT DIRECTORY(TEMP)
YOU WILL GET MESSGE MACHINE ID CREATED
THEN PASTE THE (April2006.txt)open and look key& paste

----------


## kolani

> would any one please help me ==>while i created apiping design area and piping model but when i enter the piping designer and the piping design area amessage says [ no models found for design area]



Hi Meena,

I am also facing the same problem after installing pds8 (no models found for design area). Have u got solution for this. If so please help me too.
I am also not getting the pop up command window. when i checked the piping directory i found "models" which were created by me. I tried reinstalling many times from formatting my computer and following the procedure described in this forum.

----------


## soloweber

please share. i need the serial key for pds 8.0. my email is soloweber@yahoo.com.

sincere regards

----------


## soloweber

please share the serial for pds 8.0.  my email id is soloweber@yahoo.com.thanks

----------


## mel_lolos

> please share the serial for pds 8.0.  my email id is soloweber@yahoo.com.thanks



check the link below,,,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## DiaaB

Hi gentlemen,



I hope you can get a real help from petroleum community forum.
I worked about 20 days continuously for install PDS 8 using all instruction available there but noway to complete the installation.
I tried to post my faced problems but no response; I surprised for that!!!!!!!!!
You can see my posted question at No. 514 - 515 page 43 and No. 521 page 44.

Finally if you arrive to a real solution to make it work please pass it with me.

Regards,

D.B.See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## kiddaerick

Hi Guys,

  I have same problem with PD Shell can anyone answer?

 53-the network path was not found
error mounting
remote name= \\annes\d:\test;
localname=h:
Remote path = d:\test\project\\

----------


## mel_lolos

> "
> SPLM: Testing: Reserve A Seat...
> 
> Connecting to...  wp
> 
> Unsuccessful Server Nodes Attempted: 
> 
> 
> Node:           wp                  
> ...



Hi DiaaB,
Try The Breaker suggestion on page 15 post #180. Hope it helps.

----------


## DiaaB

Hi mel_lolos ,
Thanks for your reply, but i have a question.
Did you install this package on your computer?
If yes; please give me your e-mail to try to install the PDS online with you on the messenger.
Thanks again; my e-mail is diaa_badr@yahoo.com

Regards,
D.B.

----------


## DiaaB

Hi mel_lolos ,

This package is not on the server any more.
Have a solution?

Regards,
D.B.

----------


## kiddaerick

Hi Guys,

 I encountered another problem with Reference Data Manager using Piping Job Specification Manager (Piping Material Class Data & Piping Commodity Data) to load spec on my project (not loading classes.pmc & list.pcd). Please need your help...

Thanks.
Aerick

----------


## vibintsankar

share the drive where the project file located and try

----------


## meena

hello sir now i can found the models i created, with the help of our brothers in this forum specially Mr.melchor lolos  
our problem was with the nbatch i think the solution is to creat a password to your windows account and enter the nbatch >right click on the name of your machine >choose map and account >set the password and it is the same of your windows account and then proceed creating the project
i will send you a snapshots later if you send me your e mail or teach me how to attache a photo to that forum.

----------


## ashish_1730

Dear Bajwa

I need password of following file

pl. provide me 

Bentley Autoplant Plant Design 2004 ------Bajwa(1).rar

----------


## francisblesson

> I got a license key for pds,smartplant 3d but i got an error... is says "SPLM: No Grade-Level Available Seat -SRM" 
> 
> by the way i'm using SPLM 9
> i got a license key for Standalone PC and for a Server.
> anybody could help?
> help me out before i'll share my key
> tnx..




Hi mestcrapp,

Can you provide SPLM 9 KEYS for server or stand alone pc
Pleaseeeeeeeeeeee...

Regards
Francisblesson.

----------


## DiaaB

Hi mel_lolos ,

thanks a lot

the project already created on my laptop(winXP,MSSQL 2000 for database, using loopback adress), but Reference Model Attachment not work nothing created in temp file batch service program alrady running but not compleat its work.

can you and/or any guy help me for that?

Regards,
D.B.

----------


## llj

Please provide me a link where I can download PDS, any version.I tried alot for this software in several sites. Thank you very much in advance.

----------


## vibintsankar

This is the links to PDS 8

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## lubl

if anybody have INtools Smart Plant Instrumentation 8  Source please contact me because i Can generate the license.

ahmadi_edu@yahoo.com

----------


## shankargee

thanq btother

----------


## singwill007

bro vibintsankar, do yopu have training PDS training manual or smart plant 3D 2009 software and -----? Thanks.

----------


## singwill007

BROS, What is the pass for this lPDS 8 link? Thanks

----------


## sowell

pass, please

----------


## wchu7

Can anyone post a complete step-by-step Installation Guide for PDS? It looks so confusing after 46 pages of discussions. Thanks a lot!

----------


## thealexis

Dear vibintsankar, what's a password for PDS from post #541 ??? Thanks for advise  :Smile:

----------


## bajwa75

please visit first page!

----------


## dnsharek

please share smartplant3d again.

----------


## JACHIYODA

Hi Mr. DanelJK  you contributed a lot in this forum I salute you and you are great.
Plsz Help! can you post the complete step by step Installation guide for PDS 7.1 or PDS 2.
Thank you and God Blessed.

----------


## sam34

Plz see this image for error & plz help me. i am waiting.

----------


## yashax

many thanks for your website.
it inclueds ver useful topics and e-books.
actully i`m looking for crating PIPING GENERAL ARRANGMENT DRAWING .
so i need a guide to create mentioned document.
is there anybody can help me in this case?


a video or image guide is more favorable.
thanks a lotSee More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## kiddaerick

Hi guys,

  Please need you help with this error message :

* RIS Error: RIS_E_SERVER_NETWORK_ERROR (0x8a949f3a)
 * default schema pd_PDS
 * Unable to communicate with the server over network.

 * Network Error: NET_E_CONNECT_ERROR (0x89cd806a)
 * Unknown error
 * Unable to connect to server.

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks,
aerick

----------


## mel_lolos

You might be connected to other device. Check your network connections.

----------


## kiddaerick

> You might be connected to other device. Check your your network connections.



Hi mel_lolos,

 I installed PDS 8.0 in my loptop, I found local area connection, 1394 area connection & wireless network connection . How to check if connected to other device ? Please help me.....

Thank you,
aerick

----------


## mel_lolos

By the way, are you able to use pds before having this kind of error or not? If so, is anyone of the above connected, try disabling and run pds again.

----------


## kiddaerick

> By the way, are you able to use pds before having this kind of error or not? I so, is anyone of the above connected, try disabling and run pds again.



Hi mel_lolos,

No just freshly installed using the procedure in this forum,  local area connection (ethernet controller) & 1394 connection (net adapter) are connected. I tried to disable both but problem exist. Any solution.....

Thanks,
aerick

----------


## mel_lolos

> Hi mel_lolos,
> 
> No just freshly installed using the procedure in this forum,  local area connection (ethernet controller) & 1394 connection (net adapter) are connected. I tried to disable both but problem exist. Any solution.....
> 
> Thanks,
> aerick



Then I suggest try creating a new project again with a new schema, do not connect to internet while making a new project.

----------


## kiddaerick

Hi mel_lolos,

No just freshly installed using the procedure in this forum,  local area connection (ethernet controller) & 1394 connection (net adapter) are connected. I tried to disable both but problem exist  error SPLM Failed : TCP Mismatch : Host 127.0.0.1, Key 192.128.1.504 Any solution...

Thanks,
aerick

----------


## kiddaerick

> Hi mel_lolos,
> 
> No just freshly installed using the procedure in this forum,  local area connection (ethernet controller) & 1394 connection (net adapter) are connected. I tried to disable both but problem exist  error SPLM Failed : TCP Mismatch : Host 127.0.0.1, Key 192.128.1.504 Any solution...
> 
> Thanks,
> aerick



OK  thanks I'll try to create new project with new schema....

----------


## kiddaerick

> Then I suggest try creating a new project again with a new schema, do not connect to internet while making a new project.



Hi mel_lolos,

  As you said I created a new project and new schema, but there is no sample project  error Retrieving Design Area Data in Equipment Modeling...please help...

Thank you,
aerick

----------


## mel_lolos

I don't think there is a sample project in pds8, just see the installation module, PD_EQP, is it greyed?. However you can proceed with the installation that is ok. Just make design area, model, etc. it will work. You can install pd_eqp later as soon as you find them, try other download sites for pdsv8..






> Hi mel_lolos,
> 
>   As you said I created a new project and new schema, but there is no sample project  error Retrieving Design Area Data in Equipment Modeling...please help...
> 
> Thank you,
> aerick

----------


## kiddaerick

> I don't think there is a sample project in pds8, just see the installation module, PD_EQP, is it greyed?. However you can proceed with the installation that is ok. Just make design area, model, etc. it will work. You can install pd_eqp later as soon as you find them, try other download sites for pdsv8..



Hi mel_lolos, 

Thank you very much for replying, the sample project I mentioned is the mix 80 folder that I copied & paste based on the video installation procedure where there is equipment 3D model opened in microstation. I succesfully loaded the classes. & list.pmc 

Ok I will check PD_EQP

Thanks,
aerick

----------


## kiddaerick

> I don't think there is a sample project in pds8, just see the installation module, PD_EQP, is it greyed?. However you can proceed with the installation that is ok. Just make design area, model, etc. it will work. You can install pd_eqp later as soon as you find them, try other download sites for pdsv8..



Hi mel_lolos,

  I made a piping design area to create model, but when I select Piping Designer button error message *no models found for design area*  need you help....

thanks,
aerickSee More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## mel_lolos

hi kiddaerick,

you a problem in Intergraph batch services, check you installation according to the procedure that you have. you can also search the forum, similar threads has been discussed here before.

----------


## syver

hi kidderrick do u succesfully installed pds 8.0 at your laptop or desktop can you help to install mine, I had a problem in project express creation.. while creating schema

----------


## kiddaerick

> hi kiddaerick,
> 
> you a problem in Intergraph batch services, check you installation according to the procedure that you have. you can also search the forum, similar threads has been discussed here before.



Hi mel_lolos,

  I followed the procedure but still not successful, no models found in Piping & Equipment Designer I configure the nbatch using * & password as mentioned in the forum. What is the problem is it nbatch not communicating to server (oracle 10g)...Any help please....

thanks,
aerick

----------


## mel_lolos

I am not familiar with oracle10g but I think it's not a problem. Send me pm and attach snapshot of intergraph batch services, it should be installed on this folder, c:\win32app\ingr\ntbatch.

----------


## kiddaerick

> I am not familiar with oracle10g but I think it's not a problem. Send me pm and attach snapshot of intergraph batch services, it should be installed on this folder, c:\win32app\ingr\ntbatch.



Hi mel_lolos,

  See attached snapshot of intergraph batch services and location of nbatch folder.

thanks,
aerick

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

----------


## syver

mel,

can you help me  on my problem i had an error also in express project creation while creating schema.. there an error also in oracle database.. tns protocol ora error.. that why i canot create a schema.. can u help with dis...

----------


## mel_lolos

> mel,
> 
> can you help me  on my problem i had an error also in express project creation while creating schema.. there an error also in oracle database.. tns protocol ora error.. that why i canot create a schema.. can u help with dis...



Check this thread, **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
It is important that you grant the following roles to these schemas, Connect, DBA and Resource, put a check mark on it in oracle.

----------


## meena

There is a good job offer to any Egyptian pds user (piping and equipment) modules and lives or works in Cairo, this work is a part time and almost four hours a week in the week end with a good salary .
To any one concerned this is my e-mail meena_rezkallah@yahoo.com

----------


## smsrk

i downloaded the software. but am unable to install it. can u please tell  me the order of installation and supporting softwares which need to be installed.

thanks in advance.


Regards 

Murali Krishna

----------


## Saif_1988

hi every body 
can any body xplain me how to install the pds8.0 on windows 7 64 bit

----------


## amit_2100@yahoo.com

You can't run PDS on 64 bit OS. Try it with xp 32 bit.

See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## Saif_1988

k on windows 7 32 bit?
if not possible on tht also
pl send me installation procedure( xp 32 bit) to ban.naveen@gmail.com

----------


## amit_2100@yahoo.com

Sorry but PDS does not support windows 7.

----------


## jakapratama

> Sorry but PDS does not support windows 7.



Are you sure?  What about ver. 11.00.01.00?
Support Windows 7 (on workstation)!

----------


## amit_2100@yahoo.com

I think version in discussion is 8.0 & not 11.00.01

----------


## meena

Hi all 
There is a big chance to learn SP3D piping module in Intergraph Egypt.
The course duration is 4.5 days.
The maximum number of trainees: - seven persons.
The cost per day for seven trainees is 600$.
Intergraph will present training material and training license and training certificate.
To join the course please contact me on my 
E-mail:- meena_rezkallah@yahoo.com.

Mobile: - 0126418491.

----------


## jakapratama

@amit_2010@yahoo.com 
yes, you are right.
still working for indonesian company?
(*sorry if I get wrong person)

----------


## bruce3230

hi dude .

can u mail me sample project and administrative database regarding this,

or Procedure to make it .....

----------


## Florentina

Bajwa75,
Inside of this package, can I find Smart plant PID?
Please respond urgently.
Thank you.






> I have found these links and are for information please,
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...

----------


## Yuri47

Hello! Can any one help with working smartplant isometrics?
Thank in advance
yuri.morozov@yahoo.com

----------


## ROBERTO_WILLIAN

Hello bajwa.....i had downloaded the files...now i need the password to open the files intergraph smartplant v8.0...
Could you please, give me the password.....send me in this email: roberto_rwa@live.it
thanks in advance......
Roberto

----------


## ROBERTO_WILLIAN

Hello bajwa.....i had downloaded the files...now i need the password to open the files intergraph smartplant v8.0...
Could you please, give me the password.....send me in this email....roberto_rwa@live.it
thanks in advance......
Roberto

----------


## zantetzuken05

hi to all pds administrators specially to danieljk. I have question about microstation V8 and J on PDS. I've successfully installed pds and microstation J on my desktop and I would like to install another microstation V8 without uninstalling microstation J. After i installed microstation V8 on my desktop, when i open PDS the environment is opened on the microstation V8 which causes an error.


What should i do to run PDS on microstation J environment without uninstalling microstation V8? Thanks a lot.

Cheers!!!See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## meena

hi all does any one have pds-sp3d translator serial number
best regards,
mina.

----------


## joans

how to install  this software... pls reply me....

----------


## cause4fear

Hi every1,
I installed PDS V8 but it gives error "Piping database not defined". What am i doing wrong?Thanks in advance.

----------


## Sadat666

Hi, someone have some software of blasting for share or exchange??? Cheers

----------


## rogergon

pleace help me

where I can find the licence Intergraph Plant Design System 8 PDS, the file, or install a license, step by step. tanks

----------


## patil

plz. help me on this error
1) RIS Error: RIS_E_CANT_FIND_REG_PRODUCT (0x8a94b3ea)
2) create schema pd_pds on database(oracle,DBNAME PDS,OSTYPE NT,DIR
D:\oracle\product\10.2.0\db_1)
3) could not find RIS product in registry.

----------


## patil

plz. help me on this error
1) RIS Error: RIS_E_CANT_FIND_REG_PRODUCT (0x8a94b3ea)
2) create schema pd_pds on database(oracle,DBNAME PDS,OSTYPE NT,DIR. D:\oracle\product\10.2.0\db_1)
3) could not find RIS product in registry.

----------


## patil

some on help me on above error

----------


## patil

finally i run the pds

----------


## patil

how can i load piping spec

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

Any one plz guide me, complete configuration of pds step by step,

i shall be very thankful

plz tell me complete procedure, installing and license configuring & data base creation


plz help me

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

can any one tell me how i configure license file,



i really need help.

plz help me, reply me on ahmad.ramzan@gmail.comSee More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

Any one plz help us and tell step by step installation and how to configure licence file

pls  help us

----------


## mamali

Hi there,

I need to install SmartPlant Review ver 2010 (08.00.00.0043).
In order to do that I need to have SPLM 2010 (v11.00.17.00). 
I have both sofwares above with no installation serial number.
For SPLM I'd need a license key which I don't have as well.

Can anyone help me to get this running. My email mbamine1@gmail.com

Thanks in advance 
mamali

----------


## Hüseyin420

güzel paylasım tesekkurler devamını beklıyoruz.

----------


## antariksa

> I got a license key for pds,smartplant 3d but i got an error... is says "SPLM: No Grade-Level Available Seat -SRM" 
> 
> by the way i'm using SPLM 9
> i got a license key for Standalone PC and for a Server.
> anybody could help?
> help me out before i'll share my key
> tnx..



dear mestcrapp,
would you share that license to me.. thanks..

regards,
antariksa
antariksa2000@gmail.com

----------


## jain

hi all,

are these links are still active ..i have tried to download Intergraph PDS from the above mentioned linkes..but all the attempts are failed. It showing the message like the link is not valid or the file is deleted. 
Could anybody can provide me PDS...thanks

----------


## komandos_pirx

I don't know but someone can help me. I installed Promax 5000.0.2 and I can't add AREA !! it write "no AREA Found" and when I try to add it promax write "Error adding area".

----------


## gsplanji

hi anyone get full doenload pds... pls reupload

----------


## mkhan

Dear Malliga,

your given link for SPR v 6 i dead , can you upload again.

thanks in advance.

----------


## Paraschiv Alexandru

pass is just the e-mail adresse...copy it, and paste into pass request: tahseen_bajwa_1982@icad.serfpt.com ...it's easy...

----------


## patil

Model retriving Data Error (DOS Command not working)

Other thing I fellow the steps in the Reference Model uploaded by daniel jk(Tank you daniel JK) but in my c:\TEMP don't appear the txt files after load piping Job Specification Manger,dont shownme none of them txt files in c:\temp
I think this is my problem and for that i cant enter to pds model!!!!!, but i dont know how resolve it.

For other way please say me how configurate the batch manager and queue

please help me.

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## patil

its last step plzzzzzz help me
Model retriving Data Error (DOS Command not working)

Other thing I fellow the steps in the Reference Model uploaded by daniel jk(Tank you daniel JK) but in my c:\TEMP don't appear the txt files after load piping Job Specification Manger,dont shownme none of them txt files in c:\temp
I think this is my problem and for that i cant enter to pds model!!!!!, but i dont know how resolve it.

For other way please say me how configurate the batch manager and queue

please help me.

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tvpham123

> Hi all!
> 
> I have a piping problem! I have created a segment with sketch using piping material class 2c0032. Now I use revise attributes to change the NPD but no value is accepted, the error message is always value is Invalid for 2c0032! Any ideas? 
> 
> Thanks!



I have also experienced same problem as you. And I found some ideas as followed:
* first, you back to Reference Data Manager-> Piping Job Spec Manager. Then click Unapproved ==>Approved. That can solve the problem.


* second, As I saw some *.pcd files, those opend by notepad, many mistakes. You should change this by removing [] character and then correct it same as the data.pdf guide.
But I got another problem that it said the no pressure-temperature set up. I am trying to correct it. Any help welcome ?See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## hbili

Somebody asked for. So...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Best regards from Bosnia, Sarajevo
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## naeemhaider

I am new I have problem in (run PDMS11.6)
There is error message about invalid username or password.

Anybody help me please

----------


## haisam

> guys..chk this link for PDS  demo key......
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Can u re upload it

----------


## toufik86

I UPLOADED THE PDS 8.0 INTERGRAPH WITH SERIAL AND ****** AND I ALREADY INSTALL IT BUT WHEN I RUN THE PD SHELL THERE IS AN ERROR COMING THAT TELLING THAT THE NQS IS NOT INSTALL AND BATCH SERVICES WILL NOT WORKING THEN ONE POP UP COMING THAT BATCHAPI.DLL CANNOT FOUND ..THEN THE PDS WILL NOT CONTINUE. CAN YOU TELL ME OR PROVIDE SOME INSTRUCTION TO SOLVE IT. I KNOW YOURE THE ONE WHO CAN SOLVE IT.PLEASE I HOPE YOU CAN HELP MECAN YOU SEND IT TO MY PERSONAL EMAIL: b.toufik86@yahoo.com
THANK YOU FOR YOUR COOPERATION.

----------


## gsplanji

> I UPLOADED THE PDS 8.0 INTERGRAPH WITH SERIAL AND ****** AND I ALREADY INSTALL IT BUT WHEN I RUN THE PD SHELL THERE IS AN ERROR COMING THAT TELLING THAT THE NQS IS NOT INSTALL AND BATCH SERVICES WILL NOT WORKING THEN ONE POP UP COMING THAT BATCHAPI.DLL CANNOT FOUND ..THEN THE PDS WILL NOT CONTINUE. CAN YOU TELL ME OR PROVIDE SOME INSTRUCTION TO SOLVE IT. I KNOW YOURE THE ONE WHO CAN SOLVE IT.PLEASE I HOPE YOU CAN HELP MECAN YOU SEND IT TO MY PERSONAL EMAIL: b.toufik86@yahoo.com
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR COOPERATION.



hi
first chk RIS app and Batch with ur computer name config then ----- Oracle Ok ur problem ill solve auto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gsplanji

> I am new I have problem in (run PDMS11.6)
> There is error message about invalid username or password.
> 
> Anybody help me please



First select SAM project then Select USER & Pass Is same which u work With PDms  Or Ur Windows Os Win 7 ill not work in 11.6

----------


## gsplanji

> its last step plzzzzzz help me
> Model retriving Data Error (DOS Command not working)
> 
> Other thing I fellow the steps in the Reference Model uploaded by daniel jk(Tank you daniel JK) but in my c:\TEMP don't appear the txt files after load piping Job Specification Manger,dont shownme none of them txt files in c:\temp
> I think this is my problem and for that i cant enter to pds model!!!!!, but i dont know how resolve it.
> 
> For other way please say me how configurate the batch manager and queue
> 
> please help me.
> ...



chk ur batch service user pass access then ill work auto

----------


## gsplanji

[QUOTE=patil;168253]plz. help me on this error
1) RIS Error: RIS_E_CANT_FIND_REG_PRODUCT (0x8a94b3ea)
2) create schema pd_pds on database(oracle,DBNAME PDS,OSTYPE NT,DIR
D:\oracle\product\10.2.0\db_1)
3) could not find RIS product in registry.[/QU
Above error will come reason Is ur Oracle Version Ora 9 is better to PDS V up to 8

----------


## toufik86

i am new in this sofware, please can u provide me more detail and explanation on how to resolve this pb

thanks in advance

----------


## haisam

Toufik
CAn you please provide me the link where you have uploaded the PDS8.0

----------


## ASUAREZT

Good Nigth

Anybody can help me to create one model in PDS, i'm novice and I achieved run PDS and Oracle, create the project with project wizard, but I can't make a new model for piping or equipment.

Thks.

----------


## toufik86

good morning



please,can anybody provide me the correct serial number to install RISORADS 5.7.0.7.

thanks in advanceSee More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## gsplanji

> good morning
> 
> please,can anybody provide me the correct serial number to install RISORADS 5.7.0.7.
> 
> thanks in advance



Dont try v5.7.0.7 this is latest., So befor v4 try, all the best ( v4 no need serial)

----------


## toufik86

gsplanji
please can u share v4

----------


## toufik86

please, when i run batch service it give me error (please see attachment), does anyone have solution for this problem

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gsplanji

> please, when i run batch service it give me error (please see attachment), does anyone have solution for this problem
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



You attached that preview is ur installer is corrupted don't try again and waste time.

----------


## ASUAREZT

Hi,
I have created the project, the design area, the site, but when i try go into Piping Designer Module appear the message "NO MODELS FOUND FOR DESIGN AREA" and i can't make nothing.
Please somebody can help me.?
Thks

----------


## gsplanji

> Hi,
> I have created the project, the design area, the site, but when i try go into Piping Designer Module appear the message "NO MODELS FOUND FOR DESIGN AREA" and i can't make nothing.
> Please somebody can help me.?
> Thks



Regenerate model with batch manager

----------


## ASUAREZT

> Regenerate model with batch manager



Hi, thks for response, but I'm very novice with this, you can teach me how make this process.

I thank you in advance.

----------


## gsplanji

> Hi, thks for response, but I'm very novice with this, you can teach me how make this process.
> 
> I thank you in advance.



First answer my question
1.Oracle - which version
2.BAtch manager and RIS - which version
3.R u config Batch Manager with your computer name and Username
4.PDS - which version
Reg that config it different

----------


## ASUAREZT

Thks for help me.
1. Oracle 9i
2. RIS 5.7.0.7   BatchManager 05.00.00.29
3. Batch config: Computername= training-pc, Username = User,  Pass= blank
4. PDS 08.00.00.09

Thks in advance

----------


## ASUAREZT

> First answer my question
> 1.Oracle - which version
> 2.BAtch manager and RIS - which version
> 3.R u config Batch Manager with your computer name and Username
> 4.PDS - which version
> Reg that config it different



Thks for help me.
1. Oracle 9i
2. RIS 5.7.0.7 BatchManager 05.00.00.29
3. Batch config: Computername= training-pc, Username = User, Pass= blank
4. PDS 08.00.00.09

Thks in advance

----------


## gsplanji

> Thks for help me.
> 1. Oracle 9i
> 2. RIS 5.7.0.7   BatchManager 05.00.00.29
> 3. Batch config: Computername= training-pc, Username = User,  Pass= blank
> 4. PDS 08.00.00.09
> 
> Thks in advance




Evertink Ok., but u must create system password, that pass config with Batchmanger, then go PDS project adminstration, clik first butoon, then click last button ,that time one CMD is running if cmd not running u config batch manager correctely

----------


## toufik86

good morning



plz, can anyone share me a valid license for pds 8.0 .

thanks in advanceSee More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## gsplanji

> good morning
> 
> plz, can anyone share me a valid license for pds 8.0 .
> 
> thanks in advance



hi what u need it is available in this form od search here

----------


## toufik86

dear gsplanji,thanks
I try it but it doesn't work, I think it is not valid
please can u help to activate this license
my E-mail is :b.toufik86@yahoo.com

----------


## gsplanji

> dear gsplanji,thanks
> I try it but it doesn't work, I think it is not valid
> please can u help to activate this license
> my E-mail is :b.toufik86@yahoo.com



that key is valid ,  first which version of SPLM u have using?

----------


## gsplanji

> that key is valid ,  first which version of SPLM u have using?



my mail; gsaralji@gmail.com

----------


## patil

*DOS window not running*
plzzzzz someone help me

----------


## toufik86

dear gsplanji, thanks for your help
for SPLM I used version 09.00.03.00.
please I will be very happy if you can teach me step by step how to activate this software.
Thanks in advance

----------


## toufik86

dear gsplanji, thanks for your help
for SPLM I used version 09.00.03.00.
please I will be very happy if you can teach me step by step how to activate this software.
Thanks in advance

----------


## gsplanji

> *DOS window not running*
> plzzzzz someone help me



Hi patil first config batch manager then only DOS will work?

----------


## gsplanji

> dear gsplanji, thanks for your help
> for SPLM I used version 09.00.03.00.
> please I will be very happy if you can teach me step by step how to activate this software.
> Thanks in advance



your SPLM is higher version . first download splm 8.01 then use Lic key. other version ill not work

----------


## meena

Hello Friend
the links are dead would you please re upload them again
thanks in advance.

----------


## gsplanji

SOME HELPS HERE
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## patil

DOS window not running


plzzzzz someone help me

there is any problem in windos xp in dos windowSee More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## KAMRAD

Hi friend 
please send me the rar password to this is id. too. kamrad_m@yahoo.com

----------


## pupu

I have the software Caesar and PDS installed in a VMware virtual machine.

I ONLY interchange that software for Smartplant 3D running in a virtual machine.

If you have SMARTPLANT 3D running in a virtual machine, please let me know. Ill give you 2 virtual machines (one Caesar and the other PDS)

:-)

----------


## KAMRAD

Dear pupu

I havn't SMARTPLANT 3D . and i need just pds software.
what can i do now.

----------


## KAMRAD

dear all

Please Share SPLM Full

I am Full Install Program
But Not Key For SPLM Clinet & Server Version 8 & 9
First We Must Register Program Splm And Run Pds 8

Thanks Please Share Splm

kamrad_m@yahoo.com

Thanks

----------


## neusad

i have a lot of softwares and can provide smartplant 3d as well. which version of caesar II and pds do you have?

----------


## guru4life

> i have a lot of softwares and can provide smartplant 3d as well. which version of caesar II and pds do you have?



Please can  you share SmartPlant, PDMS, PDS. Been looking for SP3D for years. Please!

----------


## guru4life

> dear all
> 
> Please Share SPLM Full
> 
> I am Full Install Program
> But Not Key For SPLM Clinet & Server Version 8 & 9
> First We Must Register Program Splm And Run Pds 8
> 
> Thanks Please Share Splm
> ...




Kamrad,

It would be nice if you could share the Installation files too. Maybe someone will be 'moved' to share the SPLM afterwards.

----------


## james_d

Need SPLM ?? email to jamesdonova0@gmail.com

----------


## james_d

I have SPLM , email to jamesdonova0@gmail.com

----------


## Prasanah

Anyone have SPR 2008 & 2010 full serial number with all the modules ?

Please share & email to prasanah21@gmail.com...
need urgently......for Final project at University ....

----------


## aadamx

I have smartplant 3D in a virtual machine, please send me a email to aada@unam.mx. 

Thanks

----------


## Prasanah

Do you have the SPR 2008 full module serial number ?


can email to me prasanah21@gmail.comSee More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## syver

gsplanji
; did u install pds succesfully and run it.. i had all the licencese for pds v 8.0 but i had problem in project creation data base i think in oracle issue ...whe i creating schema...theres error..can u help me ..thnks..

----------


## aadamx

> gsplanji
> ; did u install pds succesfully and run it.. i had all the licencese for pds v 8.0 but i had problem in project creation data base i think in oracle issue ...whe i creating schema...theres error..can u help me ..thnks..



Syver
I have same problem, let me try to fix it and after Io tell you How I did it!

----------


## gsplanji

which error send me the screen shot gsplanji@gmail.com

----------


## mrbeen

please upload this all link.
i want it 
thanks in adv.

Mrbeen
mrbeen789@gmail.com

----------


## mrbeen

dear please send me a full installation with orecal say me how to set up a intergraph PDS.
please send me a link.

mrbeen.
mrbeen789@gmail.com

----------


## syver

gsplanji,

I already finish setting up and install pds  and created a project using project creation and its running ok, but I want to ask u how to make another project in pds do I need to create another database in oracle, please give some idea and how about the units usedon my first project created while importing project archival i used mixed but when  i extract iso the dimension and all coming with the english units in inches how i can make project with units of metric. do i need to import the metric folder not the mixed folder.
hope u will help me with this matter. thanx in advance..and also one question regarding the ip adress when my internet cable is accidentally pulled out and i put it back the ip address become different so i got a problem in pds license it shows mismatch ip address. how can i fixed this ip address so that i will not change. do i need to put it manually or what pocedure u can advice. 
thanx once again

----------


## gsaralji

> gsplanji,
> 
> I already finish setting up and install pds  and created a project using project creation and its running ok, but I want to ask u how to make another project in pds do I need to create another database in oracle, please give some idea and how about the units usedon my first project created while importing project archival i used mixed but when  i extract iso the dimension and all coming with the english units in inches how i can make project with units of metric. do i need to import the metric folder not the mixed folder.
> hope u will help me with this matter. thanx in advance..and also one question regarding the ip adress when my internet cable is accidentally pulled out and i put it back the ip address become different so i got a problem in pds license it shows mismatch ip address. how can i fixed this ip address so that i will not change. do i need to put it manually or what pocedure u can advice. 
> thanx once again



Which version splm you are using and which version PDS, and Oracle

----------


## syver

splm 8.0.09 same version of  pds 8.0.09 and oracle 10G why?

----------


## gsaralji

> splm 8.0.09 same version of  pds 8.0.09 and oracle 10G why?



Oracle 9i(R2) is better to crate another pds database and easy also

----------


## luagu

> Did you create a loopback device with the IP of your license key? Sounds like a database connection error? when does the error message appear?



It is mandatory to install a Microsoft Looback device with a static IP Address before Oracle installation and database creation? I do not have it installed but I have not installed the SPLM yet.

----------


## bendorf

anybody can post a newer version?

----------


## the_craker2

hi every body...regarding the post on pds, still no password for the archive..


please update me if the password is available...many thanks..

this is my email anyway: peterminority@gmail.comSee More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## aadamx

> hi every body...regarding the post on pds, still no password for the archive..
> please update me if the password is available...many thanks..
> 
> this is my email anyway: peterminority@gmail.com



-----er

Which password? Which files?

----------


## aadamx

> Hi,
> 
> how are you,
> I followed the steps for install PDS 8
> one time with 127.0.0.1 and anothe with laptop loopback.
> I have got the following:
> 
> 1 
> 
> ...



Information before showed, we can get license for PDS 8.0, see where is writed license key.

----------


## dm.akhi

i am new user for pds any body can tell me the serial no of RISORADS 5.7.0.7 AND RISSHARE, RISSERVER
PLEASE TELL ME AND I HAVE THE SP3D FULL VERSION PLEASE TELL ME HOW TO UPLOAD ON SITE. and mail me the procedure. at akhid1@yahoo.com

THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR HELPING ME

AKHI

----------


## aadamx

> i am new user for pds any body can tell me the serial no of RISORADS 5.7.0.7 AND RISSHARE, RISSERVER
> PLEASE TELL ME AND I HAVE THE SP3D FULL VERSION PLEASE TELL ME HOW TO UPLOAD ON SITE. and mail me the procedure. at akhid1@yahoo.com
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR HELPING ME
> 
> AKHI



Use same number serial which you installed PDS, Its the same. And you can use **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], register and you can upload there.

Which SP3D version dou you have?

----------


## aadamx

HMADIAN
For SPI 7.1, the serial number is the same that I sent you before. This serial number I founde here in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

Ok, I will create a virtual machine tonight and I will send you links for this VM.

----------


## aadamx

Here links for PDMS 12 SP 5, I do not uploaded but theyre working:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

enjoy it!

----------


## aadamx

> Here links for PDMS 12 SP 5, I do not uploaded but theyre working:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



In this link there are a lot of infomation about PDS, PDMS and SP3D, manuals, etc.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## soft1700

can somebody reupload MicroStation J v07.01.05.03 , since the megaupload site doesn't work anymore.

----------


## onlykarnan

Hi All, 

Anybody can help me about the PDS Frameworks Installation. I am having the Setup of PDS 11. onlykarnan@gmail.com

----------


## onlykarnan

> can somebody reupload MicroStation J v07.01.05.03 , since the megaupload site doesn't work anymore.



Pls get trial version from Bentley site and i will send you the license. mail me : onlykarnan@gmail.com

----------


## mrbeen

> Here links for PDMS 12 SP 5, I do not uploaded but theyre working:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



please tell me in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] link which site. megauplod or rapidsahre or which one. in blank.
mrbeen
mrbeen789@gmail.com

----------


## soft1700

> Pls get trial version from Bentley site and i will send you the license. mail me : onlykarnan@gmail.com



i have emailed you. Thanks..i really appreciate it

See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## CLAUDIO GONZAGA

Dearl All,

Someone have of the Smart Plant 3D 9.1?

Best Regards.

----------


## Rajindia

Hi friend
Who is ready to share splm ****** for .... product
I will share all module source
ind_raj@ymail.com

----------


## SDMTEAM

*i am use the this ****** "UCFIGRKG.EXE" for Intergraph PDS 8.0
*
But he is error mi following 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

how to solve this problem

----------


## jakapratama

> *i am use the this ****** "UCFIGRKG.EXE" for Intergraph PDS 8.0
> *
> But he is error mi following 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, you did not generate license key on the machine.
That little application you used in DOS prompt only generate serial number for certain Intergraph software, so it can be used for installation purpose only.
As far as I know, that application is not compatible with new product (which were released 2000 or later).

----------


## japab2009

hi please tell me about how to solve this problem and send me procedure or tip on my mail id *japab2009@gmail.com*

----------


## japab2009

> Hi Robin lou,
> 
> Try this, uninstall your splm v8. If you're unable to do so go to start>run type services.msc enter. Look fo smarplant lic, mgr>click and stop the service (left pane-blue font). Then you can uninstall.Restart you pc setting system date to 01 Apr 2006 (setup). On start>my computer>rght click>properties>advanced, click on environment variables and edit Temp to C:\Temp, Tmp to C:\Tmp (or Temp if Tmp does not work while installing license), click ok. Reinstall your splm, install license key as per shahid post (copy and paste) use client mode. It works for me.



PLEASE HELP ME  TO PROJECT CREATION 
I HAVE GOT BELOW ERROR IN MY STAND ALON PC 
AND ALSO MY PC CONFIGURATION IS BELOW
OPERATING SYS WINDOW XP SP3
ORACLE 9i 
PDS V 8.0
SPLAM 8.0.0.9

Following the project creation tutorial I got those two RIS errors:

RIS error RIS_E_CANT_PUT_ID_FILE(0x8a948202)
CREATE SCHEMA pd_fdp ON DATABASE(Oracle, DBNAME FDP, OSTYPE NT, DIR
C:\ORACLE\ORA90, REMOTE(TCP 192.169.1.103))
Cannot create/update schema id file.

and 

Network Error:NET_E_PUT_FILE_ERROR (0x89cd81c2)
Access denied.
Unable to put a copy of a file.

----------


## japab2009

PLEASE HELP ME  TO PROJECT CREATION 
I HAVE GOT BELOW ERROR IN MY STAND ALON PC 
AND ALSO MY PC CONFIGURATION IS BELOW
OPERATING SYS WINDOW XP SP3
ORACLE 9i 
PDS V 8.0
SPLAM 8.0.0.9

Following the project creation tutorial I got those two RIS errors:

RIS error RIS_E_CANT_PUT_ID_FILE(0x8a948202)
CREATE SCHEMA pd_fdp ON DATABASE(Oracle, DBNAME FDP, OSTYPE NT, DIR
C:\ORACLE\ORA90, REMOTE(TCP 192.169.1.103))
Cannot create/update schema id file.

and 

Network Error:NET_E_PUT_FILE_ERROR (0x89cd81c2)
Access denied.
Unable to put a copy of a file.

----------


## jakapratama

The user had not created the RIS NT user on the machine (server).
Or user did not have correct permissions set for the schema file.

Solution: 
Create the RIS user on the DBServer. And dont forget to have correct permissions set for the schema file.

Let me know the result. Ok?







> PLEASE HELP ME  TO PROJECT CREATION 
> I HAVE GOT BELOW ERROR IN MY STAND ALON PC 
> AND ALSO MY PC CONFIGURATION IS BELOW
> OPERATING SYS WINDOW XP SP3
> ORACLE 9i 
> PDS V 8.0
> SPLAM 8.0.0.9
> 
> Following the project creation tutorial I got those two RIS errors:
> ...

----------


## japab2009

> The user had not created the RIS NT user on the machine (server).
> Or user did not have correct permissions set for the schema file.
> 
> Solution: 
> Create the RIS user on the DBServer. And dont forget to have correct permissions set for the schema file.
> 
> Let me know the result. Ok?





Thank you vary much,
Please send some step to create user or how to provide acess to user.
also for information i have follow all step as per 

databasecreation2.exe
DBCreation1.exe
directorystructure.exe
pdsprojectsetup.exe 
as per this all movie i follow all step but i got error..

so please send me some step to create this users...

thanks
regards 
japab2009

----------


## ASUAREZT

Good Nigth.

Any can post Microstation J........megaupload link is down.

Thanks a lot.

----------


## luagu

Send me your email and I will send it to you

----------


## ASUAREZT

Hi Luagu, look my mail:



angelusansu@yahoo.com

Thanks.See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## deepakhope

Dear Ikram, 

I have for PDS is 

PDS	99999969400389
for isogen8 is 00000091400391

But i don't have the license file for the SPLM & i was unable to locate igraph.cod file for ******. Please help me i want to use this software.

Deepak

----------


## antariksa

> hi.. I checked the video. First I would suggest If u can create the pds project in a diff directory say in ur D or E drive.. when u load the PMC file check the log file in the c:\temp folder. It should show that specs successfuly loaded. do Unapproved to Approved , first when u load the classes.pmc file and once successful  carry out the steps for loading the list.pcd file. after that do Unapproved to Approved again.
> 
> Hope u have set the environment variable Temp and  tmp   with value as   C:\temp.
> 
> I would suggest if u can create the test project in drives other than C: drive.. 
> 
> Also in ur Oracle PDS users (PD, DD etc) hope u have assigned the roles Connect, DBA and Resource to each of the PDS schema users.
> 
> also



dear danieljk,
would you please tell me how to set the environment variable.. thanks

----------


## zbest1966

Could some please me install Intergraph PDS 8, zbest1966@yahoo.com

----------


## jack19870

Thanks for your Contribution.

Plz provide Password for archive if you know.  My email address  is : jack19870@gmail.com 
Best regards,
Jack




> This software I purchaesd from some one and after payment to that person, he will give me pass, so please wait upto I will arrange the money to pay,
> I am doing this for the favour of all peoples that can not affoard, and avaluate the softwares, mostly students.

----------


## prasaad

pls send the licese key for SPLM 2007 ,,my machine id is 88ddume88ddtqdddgaulfci0viaqhinchin2f4mmvdclwcknof  dhigglcdahp7pmlm4qdktq3rpmlpfpr85cej4oiumfsm87oeph  4lfd4d89cf7fac8le7jep7ookj7o7jbfmjkhomgkikmcmf

----------


## child28

Can anybody share SPLM with me? 
Im trying to install PDS8. 
Ive already downloaded PDS 8.0, MicrostationJ, Oracle 9i and Isogen.
child28@gmail.com
Thanks in advance.

----------


## child28

Can anybody share SPLM with me? 
Im trying to install PDS8. 
Ive already downloaded PDS 8.0, MicrostationJ, Oracle 9i and Isogen.
child28@gmail.com
Thanks in advance.

----------


## mkhurram79

Every body is asking for splm
can someone break the ice

----------


## lubl

-----

----------


## edwinoh

I made a piping design area to create model, but when I select Piping Designer button error message no models found for design area need your help can't find the solution previously offered , stucked at the moment

----------


## praveen1

RISORADS 5.7.0.7 key please...............

----------


## praveen1

hi jakapratama can u  please post the ris server key..........

See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## zbest1966

> hi jakapratama can u  please post the ris server key..........



zbest1966@yahoo.com me your email

----------


## solution

*SmartPlant Instrumentation (SPI) 
ver 2009 (09.00.02.01 76)*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## edu985

Hi all!

I have this problem..(see picture), 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Any ideas what is the problem?

Have anybody administrator tutorial for pds8?

Thanks for advice!

----------


## prajeeth09

do you know how to install pds,, actually i installed fully but whenever i try to run the batch, CMD is not running.. i could not able to create PDS model and piping model with batch run. pleae help me..

----------


## mel_lolos

> do you know how to install pds,, actually i installed fully but whenever i try to run the batch, CMD is not running.. i could not able to create PDS model and piping model with batch run. pleae help me..



Hi,

What version of pds did you install, and on what OS, windows XP, windows 7?

----------


## mrkrishnaraj

> Dear Malliga,
> 
> your given link for SPR v 6 i dead , can you upload again.
> 
> thanks in advance.




did any one have sp3  2009 sp1 serial /splm/licence key maker

----------


## mrkrishnaraj

> Dear Malliga,
> 
> your given link for SPR v 6 i dead , can you upload again.
> 
> thanks in advance.




did any one have sp3d  2009 sp1 serial /splm/licence key maker

----------


## piyush_069

Hi Everyone,
I would like to know if we can install PDS 8.0 on my Laptop, which is having Windows 7

Thanks in advance.

----------


## naveednajam

i am using PDMS 12 on windows 8.0

----------


## nizam786

Can Someone post PDS Virtual Files.......

----------


## mrkrishnaraj

you cant not install in win 7

----------


## antariksa

hi edwinoh,


don't forget to create database tables after you create area and model..





> I made a piping design area to create model, but when I select Piping Designer button error message no models found for design area need your help can't find the solution previously offered , stucked at the moment



See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## monster02

please can any one provide me with pds 8.0 and step by step installation guide
i have dowloaded one from the below link but i dont know which step to follow 
i have tried from my side but whenever i open pd shell it gives error that batchap.dll not found
please any one please help its urgent for me

here is the link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

----------


## skepsis79

Hi guys, 

I need urgently PDS 8.0 with all modules(inclusiv Frameworks Plus). Could anyone help me? My email is andyg_2004@yahoo.com. 

Thank you very very much!!!!!

----------


## Leo69

I would like someone give me Oracle 9i do you have it?  send me the links o email me please leolugo69@msn.com

----------


## Sridharvi45

Please can anyone share me the pds v 8 software..

----------


## Dkypatel

smart plant liceance key.... plz. any one have this key plz send to dixit_270890@yahoo.in

----------


## zamputera01

Hi guys, 

Please can anyone share me the pds v 8 software

----------


## rosenice

Link not working.

----------


## bajwa75

PDS 2011
[url=http://www.4shared.com/rar/vsKVy-Myce/PDS_2011.html]
Microstation J
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Installation video no. 1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Installation video no. 2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

SPLM 11.00.17.00 ******
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Oracle 9i
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks to draftman1986 for his work

----------


## budz

Thanks...........

----------


## japab2009

Thank you....Boss

----------


## irwansyah.muchtar

Dear All,
I Need your help currently i have installed caesar ii 2013 R1 in my laptop Win 8 pro with create Microsoft Loopback Adapter and it works.
Yesterday i try to install pvelite 2014 when i run the massage display SPLM Failed: No grade - Seat Level Available - PVE -my IP [xxx.xxx.xx.xx].
Could anyone kindly help this?



Thanks in advance.See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## irwansyah.muchtar

Dear All,
I Need your help currently i have installed caesar ii 2013 R1 in my laptop Win 8 pro with create Microsoft Loopback Adapter and it works.
Yesterday i try to install pvelite 2014 when i run the massage display SPLM Failed: No grade - Seat Level Available - PVE -my IP [xxx.xxx.xx.xx].
Could anyone kindly help this?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## mohamad3010

hi.
 when you installing a new product of INTERGRAPH, the license for former product expire. so first install SPLM 11, define Seat Levels for

all of products of intergraph which you want use simultaneously ( for you caesar ii 2013 R1  and PVelite), after that install products.

it is the point.

----------


## sweetdream

Thanks bajwa,

Sweetdreams

----------


## lvargas

> hi.
>  when you installing a new product of INTERGRAPH, the license for former product expire. so first install SPLM 11, define Seat Levels for
> 
> all of products of intergraph which you want use simultaneously ( for you caesar ii 2013 R1  and PVelite), after that install products.
> 
> it is the point.



Hi,

But can you define Seat Levels for two program or more simultaneously?

----------


## mohamad3010

yes you can.

----------


## lvargas

> yes you can.



Ok. nice. I'll try it  :Smile:  

Thx for answer me.

Do you have documentation about SP3D Administrator ? I want to learn about this.

----------


## mparsap

hi Friends 
i`ve followed the instruction based on .mp4 step by step , but i had problem with it
[ SPLM Failed:A valid license file cannot be located on this machine]
does anybody know about this error?
my notbook is local and it only has wireless network
may the problem be related to my local computer?
plaease help me !!!!!!

----------


## lvargas

> hi Friends 
> i`ve followed the instruction based on .mp4 step by step , but i had problem with it
> [ SPLM Failed:A valid license file cannot be located on this machine]
> does anybody know about this error?
> my notbook is local and it only has wireless network
> may the problem be related to my local computer?
> plaease help me !!!!!!



Hi mparsap, which program do you want to install? 

I had the same problem, but I've resolved then. Reinstall de SPLM ...  :Untroubled:  :Untroubled:

----------


## mparsap

Hi lvargas,
I wanted to install PDS 2011 that was uploaded here,
but the SPLM at the end of the instalation when I execute "PD_Shell " has problem .
when i install according to step by step .mp4 the error is 
SPLM Failed:A valid license file cannot be located on this machine
and when I set my personal  laptop name as license machin name the error is
"License Key has expired"
my laptop is local and it only has wireless internet when i recieved the Machine ID  and the TCPIP
may the problem be related to my local computer
can any body shed light on this situation ?
Please help me !!!!!!

----------


## lvargas

> Hi lvargas,
> I wanted to install PDS 2011 that was uploaded here,
> but the SPLM at the end of the instalation when I execute "PD_Shell " has problem .
> when i install according to step by step .mp4 the error is 
> SPLM Failed:A valid license file cannot be located on this machine
> and when I set my personal  laptop name as license machin name the error is
> "License Key has expired"
> my laptop is local and it only has wireless internet when i recieved the Machine ID  and the TCPIP
> may the problem be related to my local computer
> ...



Well, I've tried to install PDS but I've had problem with the oracle installation, because I can't  install oracle version 9.  :Frown: 

which CR_ack are you using? 

if you want we can use de teamviewer and i'll try resolve it.

----------


## armored87

Dear Friends, we are trying to install PDS8.0, unfortunately all links for MicrostationJ are expired, can someone please upload it? 
Many thanks in advance!! :Congratulatory:

----------


## alavinejad

Dear Friends, we are trying to install PDS8.0, unfortunately all links for MicrostationJ are expired, can someone please upload it? 


Many thanks in advance!!See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## subroto

Plz guide me how we do install in one pc or laptop multi install product integraph cause yesterday pv elite already install n good run, after that install caesar, caesar can run but pv elite faced message splm failed no grade seat level available c2 xxx.xxx.x.x. 

thanks

----------


## antariksa

> Plz guide me how we do install in one pc or laptop multi install product integraph cause yesterday pv elite already install n good run, after that install caesar, caesar can run but pv elite faced message splm failed no grade seat level available c2 xxx.xxx.x.x. 
> 
> thanks



please check your SPLM pak, is there available seat for those products.

----------


## SGartz

Can someone re upload the links as they have all expired....

----------


## sam123

Can some onle please upload the installation videos for PDS.

----------


## SGartz

can someone upload PDS 8.0 or 7.2 urgently need for a project. All the Rapidshare links do not work. Please!

Regards,
Steve

----------


## mrkrishnaraj

For comical. Please pay to integraph 
If you wants leparn. Iwiil help you latest version

----------


## bhardwaj_bulletin

PDS installation procedure link not found could anybody upload the same again. Thanks

----------


## batoushinden

> PDS 2011
> [url=http://www.4shared.com/rar/vsKVy-Myce/PDS_2011.html]
> Microstation J
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi, 

Could someone kindly re-upload the procedures above? I hope someone could help... thank you very much

----------


## ASUAREZT

Hi all, 

Someone has the Batch Services 06.01.08.00 or Batch Services 05.00.00.34 ?

Thanks a lot.

----------


## mhmntlk

please can you help me to install PDS 8.1
my configuration is :Windows 10 64bits
and whech version of oracle is compatible with PDS 8.1

thank you in advance

----------


## crazymumbai

> please can you help me to install PDS 8.1
> my configuration is :Windows 10 64bits
> and whech version of oracle is compatible with PDS 8.1
> 
> thank you in advance




first you need to understand you need to check OS + Hardware compatibility 
you need to check oracle compatibility with Windows 10 ... i suggest oracle 11 will work.
third you need to check ur PDS compatability for 64bit  

you install oracle first and then PDS.

----------


## nitin.9505

please share latest download link.

See More: Intergraph Plant Design System 8

----------


## bajwa75

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## minamagdy

have any one tried to install PDS on windows 7** please send me installation instructions

----------


## abbasdivian

Hi all, can anyone upload "sp_k*e*y*g*e*n" for 2007 and 2008 and 2009 versions of intergraph software on mediafire sharing site or send to my email "abbas.divian@gmail.com"?
thank you.

----------


## pareen9

Please upload download link of PDS with other site like mediafire or 4shared...this link is not working. Thanks in advance

----------


## Nir

Hi everybody.
We have provide a big collection of Intergraph and AVEVA Products. They are ready for knowledge sharing and friendly Exchange for extend the collection.
To get more Information please find us via below Email:

###### nirfoad@gmail.com ########

####Intergragh Products########
SmartPlant Materialsmartplant instrumentation (Intools)
SmartPlant Review; SmartSketch; PVElite
intergraph SmartMarine; SmartPlant PIDCadWorx
SmartPlant 3D; SmartPlant Isometrics
SmartPlant Electrical; caesar II; TANK and ...
########AVEVA Products##################
AVEVA Everything3D; AVEVA P&ID; AVEVA Electrical
AVEVA PDMS; AVEVA MARINE; AVEVA Instrumentation
AVEVA BOCAD; AVEVA Diagrams; AVEVA LFM Server
AVEVA Explant; AVEVA Implant; AVEVA Open steel
AVEVA Pipe Stress Interface; AVEVA PMLPublisher
AVEVA Review; AVEVA VANTAGE Plant Engineering Workbench and ...

----------


## aadamx

I need microstation J, could someone post the link?

----------

